# PopSugar Holiday for Her 2014



## kristab94 (Nov 11, 2014)

So...after the October craziness and NM box...is anyone taking the plunge on this sucker?


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Nov 11, 2014)

I feel trapped!  I have purchased every single box since the very first one.  But they show me that I'm a valued customer who paid a year in advance by giving people who don't stay subscribed $10 off each month to buy a box.  They have had trouble with shipping, the NM box and the last couple of LE boxes haven't been wins for me.  Both of the LE for him boxes that I got last Christmas came the day after Christmas.  I feel like Popsugar is a bad habit I just can't kick.  I may cave at some point, but hopefully both LE boxes will sell out before then.


----------



## kristab94 (Nov 11, 2014)

I did notice this says "arrives mid-December."  If you're getting it for a gift...then there is NO room for shipping delays/website issues, etc.  Seems like a hassle waiting to happen.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm not pulling the trigger on either one of these boxes without a rely fabulous spoiler first. I've learned my lesson. I'll keep my monthly sub because it's still my favorite box but the LE boxes haven't wowed me for quite some time.


----------



## MET (Nov 11, 2014)

Although I have been very slow on the uptake (Resort, Summer, Fall, NM), I can safely say I've learnt my lesson.  Between the lackluster curation (understatement of the year) and the bad customer service... thanks but no thanks PS.


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 11, 2014)

I feel the same as you all.. The last 3 LE boxes have been just meh .. Nothing really exciting.. Maybe it takes too much to excite me.. Maybe it's me &amp; not them.. Lol! Sometimes, I wonder if I expect too much? I'll totally probably cave if an awesome spoiler arises, if no spoiler than as the Sharks say " I'm Out".


----------



## LabiosRojos (Nov 11, 2014)

yeah, no. :laughno:  They're going to have to do an amazing job with this one. Who knows? Hoping for full spoilers. I'll see if &amp; when... :smilehappyyes:


----------



## kwhitteberry (Nov 11, 2014)

I think the best thing we can all do is NOT buy this box- unless an amazing spoiler comes out.

They've messed up too many times with shipping delays, inconsistencies in pricing (NM), and overall bad/impersonal customer service.

Maybe if the boxes don't fly off the shelves like they used to, Popsugar will realize they need to step up their game to win us back.

Sorry, I needed to vent- rant over.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm in. I have zero willpower. But, I've actually really enjoyed the LE boxes since last Christmas save for just a few items. The only thing keeping me from ordering the men's is the iffy shipping. I do hope they get all of their billing &amp; shipping glitches worked out this month. I managed to miss all the drama last month because I didn't order an October box &amp; I'm skipping November too. There are only a couple of things I like, so I'm saving $ there. I'll just trade for the things I missed. Hoping this LE one has more homegoods &amp; less beauty. I also hope they release some great spoilers. This is so much more fun when everyone is excited. : )


----------



## wisconsin gal (Nov 11, 2014)

I loved last years LE box. Hated. No. Embarrassed I gifted many December boxes. I won't buy a NM box again. I don't think anyway.

I am excited for the LE box.

I never got a chance w the NM box last year so I really wanted it. Kinda a bummer but only because I haven't loved loved one item


----------



## phanne (Nov 11, 2014)

I think I waited a good 5 seconds before my finger started twitching. I'm hoping for a clutch (this way when one comes, I'm prepared). However, I have loved all the clutches so far this year.


----------



## jackieee (Nov 11, 2014)

I actually have enjoyed all my $100 LE boxes, so I'll probably buy it. Would like a spoiler first though...ugh, c'mon PS!


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 11, 2014)

I bought it immediately. Last year's was perfect for me--I used everything except the false eyelashes, but everything else was wonderful. I'm a sucker for the holidays I guess. 

I take that back--I haven't used the cheese board either. Clearly need to rectify that soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeuptalks (Nov 11, 2014)

No way. Lol.


----------



## Queennie (Nov 11, 2014)

Super-tempted, but waiting for a spoiler first. Hoping that they do not sell out, but it does not seem that way since they still have Neiman Marcus boxes on their website...


----------



## makeuptalks (Nov 11, 2014)

I might purchase this once I see a spoiler. I love the idea of this box but the last year's box was not my style. However I love the recent boxes and so I'd probably love this. But I'm irritated with them right now and I hold grudges.


----------



## sylarana (Nov 11, 2014)

Same here. I do love their LE boxes .. even the last few. Well, I was annoyed with the shipping issues and clutch in the Resort one and I'm still waiting for a day to actually use the hat or scarf of the Fall one (still way too warm around here) ... but.

I used to buy those LE right when they came out, but I've also reached the point where I just don't know what's going on with them. They used to have fast and helpful customer service and shipping was never an issue .. in the worst case I got my box mid month. Now, I don't get replies to my emails (at all or at least not within 2 weeks) and their FB page seems to be run by robots (no social skills whatsoever).

And there will be a blue clutch in there for certain. And a candle. And probably a scarf &amp; ridiculously expensive mascara.

I'm tempted to buy it, but by now I do fear I might regret spending those $100. I certainly would not consider getting them as gifts as I have no faith in them being able to deliver promptly mid December.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm kind of surprised there isn't an inspiration board up yet on Pinterest.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 11, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> I'm kind of surprised there isn't an inspiration board up yet on Pinterest.


I'm sure they quickly threw this up to throw off all the backlash over the price issue.


----------



## TheaC (Nov 12, 2014)

I would like to purchase one out of curiosity before I drown myself in student debt but I'm moving early January. There's a very high chance that it won't arrive in time and by then I would be too freaked out over which stuff to bring to my new apartment.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Nov 12, 2014)

I wonder if it will include any of the items featured in their "Holiday Gift Guide for the Basic B!tch"?

http://www.popsugar.com/fashion/Holiday-Gifts-Basic-witch-36083883?slide=0

#classy


----------



## danipeach (Nov 12, 2014)

ChicagoBlonde said:


> I wonder if it will include any of the items featured in their "Holiday Gift Guide for the Basic B!tch"?
> 
> http://www.popsugar.com/fashion/Holiday-Gifts-Basic-witch-36083883?slide=0
> 
> #classy


I would definitely not mind any of that stuff.

And I already totally caved. I managed to wait about 2 hours after I got the email but I'm so weak, and I loved last years LE Holiday Box.


----------



## jebest (Nov 12, 2014)

Nope, not even tempted.


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Nov 12, 2014)

Personally, I'd rather order a couple of the Birchbox LE's since they tell you what is in the box. I can understand keeping the NM contents more hush-hush but for something like this (especially with all the PS issues recently) I would rather get some possibly less-nice things but know exactly what I'm ordering.


----------



## kristab94 (Nov 12, 2014)

FWIW - I loved last year's fall LE box, used everything in it (either for myself or a great gift for a friend).  But this year's "fall" box - terrible.  Most everything is still sitting on my swap board.  So even though I loved last years holiday LE box too - I don't think that's a good barometer anymore.  The curation just isn't there like it used to be, sadly.


----------



## Beautylvr (Nov 12, 2014)

Do the LE boxes usually sell out before full spoilers come out? I know this Fall's box did. 100 dollars is a gamble (not as bad as 250 for the NM box at least). I know that these boxes usually contain about 6 items unlike the NG Quarterly which contains around 12. I buy that box without spoilers since there is a larger variety and more opportunity to like something and gift items that I'm not crazy about.


----------



## Jessica Sharon (Nov 12, 2014)

After the disappointment with PS CS, the fall box, the NM box and the last two monthly and even with the though of missing out on a fantastic box I know my money in safer in my bank account then on this box....


----------



## atomic (Nov 12, 2014)

I would usually be all over anything holiday themed, but I can't gamble $100 away.


----------



## fairytale113 (Nov 12, 2014)

To buy or not to buy ?? To gift or not to gift ?? So confused if I want to take the plunge with this especially after being so underwhelmed with my NM box !


----------



## sylarana (Nov 12, 2014)

I ended up getting one. So far with the LE the value has always been there for me even if I didn't love all the items. It's just the right fit for me. Instead, I cancelled my monthly subscription and from now on, I'll only buy those in case the spoilers look good and the box is still available.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Nov 12, 2014)

sylarana said:


> I ended up getting one. So far with the LE the value has always been there for me even if I didn't love all the items. It's just the right fit for me. Instead, I cancelled my monthly subscription and from now on, I'll only buy those in case the spoilers look good and the box is still available.


That's the exact same thing I'm doing. I like all the LE boxes, but just most of the monthly ones.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 12, 2014)

So excited about this box last yours  box was one of my favorite boxes ever.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Nov 13, 2014)

Not buying. Unless I see great spoilers (several!), which I think is unlikely.


----------



## Sara Dorne (Nov 13, 2014)

Maybe it's just me but I've noticed when we have le boxes the next box usually has a similar or a similar item. Like mm had a blue wallet clutch whatever and this month we're getting a blue wallet bag thing. So I don't exactly see the point in paying the 100 when you're probably going to get the something hella similar next month. But that's just me


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 13, 2014)

Hmm.... ya know, I had to look up what was in last year's holiday box. Out of all the special edition boxes...last year's holiday box was probably my least favorite. In fact the only items I used from that box were the pretzels &amp; the lotion. I traded everything else! Like everyone else, I'd probably have to see a spoiler before pulling the trigger. Life is so hard sometimes, you guys


----------



## sandyeggos (Nov 13, 2014)

I caved. I said I wouldn't get the Holiday box this year, but here I am, i caved. LOL. 

I honestly, will be 90% chance be thrilled with it. And I have too many ladies to shop for this year, so hopefully what ever I don't use in this box, I'll be able to use as gifts. 

I'm hoping for a nice bracelet or necklace, either a luxe nail polish, and some nice home item (I'd even settle for a candle, can never have too many.) 

Just please oh please no false eyelashes or earrings.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 13, 2014)

I am a little worried about earrings, but hopefully I can regift or trade them if we get a pair. 

I would love a fun piece of statement jewelry like the erickson beamon cuff from the last holiday LE box, maybe some really pretty arm warmers, a palette, fancy cocoa, and maybe some little cocktail plates or cloth cocktail napkins as a home item.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I'll be happy unless the box is totally insane or something like that.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 14, 2014)

Last year's LE holiday box was probably my favorite, but....... I'll take my chances and wait. XD


----------



## KayEss (Nov 14, 2014)

I got last year's holiday for her box and I got it in 2012 as well. I just quit my job which I am very happy about but it means I'm definitely not splurging this year. I even cancelled my monthly subscription which I said I would never ever do.

However, I AM getting the men's holiday box for my boyfriend. Looking back on the 2012/2013 men's holiday boxes, he would use every single item. Hopefully this year's will be a good value and make a nice gift.  Is anyone else buying the men's box?


----------



## vivianjo (Nov 14, 2014)

My husband accidentally bought two boxes - so in the event that Popsugar won't cancel one of the boxes - would anyone be interested in buying it from me?


----------



## nikkicorleone (Nov 14, 2014)

vivianjo said:


> My husband accidentally bought two boxes - so in the event that Popsugar won't cancel one of the boxes - would anyone be interested in buying it from me?


I might! But I'm really trying to wait for a spoiler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fabgirl (Nov 14, 2014)

Is it still possibele to do that look up thing where you can see how many boxes are left?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 15, 2014)

there's no way they are going to sell out for a while. they pissed off so many long time subscribers. btwn their website. their customer service. their neiman marcus boxes (allowing their partner to discount the boxes). the disappointment in nearly all the LE curations since Fall 2013.  I'd be surprised if they sell out until they have a really good spoiler.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Nov 15, 2014)

I have previously loved the LE Holiday boxes, but I feel so burned over the NM box this year, I too have to wait for a spoiler before committing.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 15, 2014)

BrierReviewer said:


> I have previously loved the LE Holiday boxes, but I feel so burned over the NM box this year, I too have to wait for a spoiler before committing.


I'm in the same boat. And PISSED that they allowed their partner to sell for $50 off.


----------



## charelldana (Nov 16, 2014)

I will probably skip this one, but mostly because I have to do some shopping for _other _people around this time of year.  I haven't subscribed to the monthly box for over a year, mostly because the amount of stuff I have was really starting to pile up, but I do generally buy the limited editions.   I typically like at least a majority of the le box items and the stuff I dislike, I immediately sell on ebay.  I guess thats why I still liked the resort box and the summer box, because there were items I loved in each (the necklace, bracelets, towel and salt water spray) and the things I didn't like (all of the pouches and clutches) sold.  I would have bought the fall le, but it sold out by the time I finally made a decision.  

Given the poor reaction that a lot of people have had to pop sugar lately, I'd be shocked if the holiday box sells out before they release at least one spoiler.  Of course, if it's a really good spoiler, I may have to reconsider this buying things for other people business...


----------



## makeuptalks (Nov 16, 2014)

charelldana said:


> Of course, if it's a really good spoiler, I may have to reconsider this buying things for other people business...


Lol! I'm really bad this time of year. I love to gift presents to myself.


----------



## fabgirl (Nov 17, 2014)

makeuptalks said:


> Lol! I'm really bad this time of year. I love to gift presents to myself.


I'm my very own Santa Claus!!


----------



## rebeccamarietta (Nov 17, 2014)

I caved and bought it. I've cancelled my subscription, though.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 17, 2014)

fabgirl said:


> Is it still possibele to do that look up thing where you can see how many boxes are left?


I think they fixed it so you can't see it anymore in the code. Or I'm not smart enough to figure it out.


----------



## ashleygo (Nov 17, 2014)

I wish they would hurry up with a spoiler, I'm getting impatient.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Nov 17, 2014)

Yeah. I'm wishing I waited and got the discounted nm box. Oh well. I hope they start to encourage early buyers w some incentive item in the box. These discounts are kind a bummer for being excited


----------



## fabgirl (Nov 17, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> I think they fixed it so you can't see it anymore in the code. Or I'm not smart enough to figure it out.


That's what I thought. Boo, where is the dislike button. Lol.


----------



## jackieee (Nov 17, 2014)

Ugh, still no spoiler? C'monnnnnn, PS! Give me ONE spoiler, then I'll probably buy the damn thing! Well, unless it's something I really don't want, lol.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Nov 18, 2014)

I would most definitely need a fantastic spoiler. The Birchbox LE box for about $100 is pretty awesome, so I am leaning towards that since I can only get one of them.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 18, 2014)

I've purchased the holiday LE for the past two years and have enjoyed both boxes, but I'm going to wait a bit on this one.

Edited for spelling.


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 18, 2014)

rockhoundluna said:


> I would most definitely need a fantastic spoiler. The Birchbox LE box for about $100 is pretty awesome, so I am leaning towards that since I can only get one of them.


I totally bought the BB LE Vanity Affair box and should have it tomorrow. I feel more comfortable spending my $100 on a box where I know what it is included in it... plus I was able to add on a set of three Le Mer bracelets for free.


----------



## popwhat (Nov 18, 2014)

I wish there was more buzz about this box.... It is my first LE box PS.  It was my compromise with myself vs. putting out the money for the NM box.  Personally,  while I'm glad I didn't put out $250 for the NM box I still found most of the items really nice.  I hope this box is an even better value!


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 18, 2014)

wisconsin gal said:


> Yeah. I'm wishing I waited and got the discounted nm box. Oh well. I hope they start to encourage early buyers w some incentive item in the box. These discounts are kind a bummer for being excited


May I ask where you got it discounted? I'm out of the loop.


----------



## MET (Nov 18, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> ohsailor, on 18 Nov 2014 - 9:14 PM, said:May I ask where you got it discounted? I'm out of the loop.


During Neiman Marcus' Veteran's Day sale last week you could have purchased the box for $200.00 instead of $250.00


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 18, 2014)

MET said:


> During Neiman Marcus' Veteran's Day sale last week you could have purchased the box for $200.00 instead of $250.00


 Plus if you used the word welcome you would get another 10  percent off  and I got 18 dollars back on the box from ebates.


----------



## LuLuTuTu (Nov 19, 2014)

Still no spoilers? Come on, PopSugar!


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Nov 20, 2014)

Well, still no spoiler and at this point absolutely no way it will be here by Christmas. Definitely not trusting them with that after all the recent mess. So I'm outie on this one..... it better not be too amazing! lol


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 20, 2014)

sparklesgirl said:


> Plus if you used the word welcome you would get another 10  percent off  and I got 18 dollars back on the box from ebates.


Dont even get me started! I'm one of the idiots that trusted PopSugar to not allow their partner to discount their boxes and PAID FULL PRICE - $272 - for TWO BOXES (with the taxes).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm no longer a customer of theirs.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 20, 2014)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Spoiler! It's a throw. I can't post pics.


----------



## mvangundy (Nov 20, 2014)

SPOILER!


----------



## mvangundy (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Tiana Kimble (Nov 20, 2014)

Ughhhh. RIght after I decide I'm not going to splurge.... But I want that throw!!!

http://www.turkish-t.com/luxe-herringbone-diamond-blanket/#


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 20, 2014)

I like that throw...Hmmm what to do, what to do.


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 20, 2014)

mvangundy said:


>


Muther trucker... I want that throw. Grrrr!


----------



## LuLuTuTu (Nov 20, 2014)

*squeal* Love the spoiler! So relieved &amp; glad that I decided to take the plunge. Fingers crossed this means the whole box will be amazing!!


----------



## naturalactions (Nov 20, 2014)

The value of the spoiler is $78....dare we say this is the big ticket item?


----------



## ladyrox (Nov 20, 2014)

Tianakay said:


> Ughhhh. RIght after I decide I'm not going to splurge.... But I want that throw!!!
> 
> http://www.turkish-t.com/luxe-herringbone-diamond-blanket/#


You beat me to it.  My first thought was, "I want that throw!" But then seeing that I can get that throw for $78 from Turkish-T (so much for it being designed exclusively for PS), it's not enough to get me to buy.  I looked back at what was in last year's box and the only thing I really used was the lotion.  (I half-heartedly used the planner, but not enough to make it worth it, and I'm not counting the pretzel sticks because they weren't memorable and I probably shouldn't have eaten them in the first place.)


----------



## artlover613 (Nov 20, 2014)

Oh PopSugar! You got me for the Holiday LE box with this spoiler.

But I may cancel December. Gotta send them a message that their new monthly shipping schedule is NOT AcCEPTABLE. Especially for the December box.


----------



## nikkicorleone (Nov 20, 2014)

Let's look at it this way girls, we can always buy the throw SEPARATELY!

LOL.

Not trying to bum the people who have purchased the box already, but people who are on the fence about it plus this spoiler, I agree with @@naturalactions this might be the big ticket item.

I just found the throw on amazon for $39.95 + $5.95 shipping. Shop around more, especially on black friday. Don't give into the hype just yet! LOL.

To be honest I do just want to buy this box and charge it to my credit card. Resisting temptation over here! -__-


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 20, 2014)

It looks like the $78 blanket, but it's probably a smaller size to be a throw, and it says it's exclusive to Popsugar. That means there's have to be something different about it, so my guess is the size. 

This Etsy shop sells very similar 'towels' that are 40"x70" (100cm x 180cm) for $28 plus shipping:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/194130157/high-quality-turkish-towel-personalized

It's a nice spoiler and I'd enjoy having it, but I'm not sure it's enough to make me buy the box.


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 20, 2014)

They showed me what I wanted to see-- I'm IN!! I just purchased one for me &amp; one for my sister... I easily forgive &amp; forget.. Lol!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 20, 2014)

a throw better now be a towel disguised as a throw. i bought the silly thing after the spoiler. it will look nice on my couch. hope its the same color


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 20, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> They showed me what I wanted to see-- I'm IN!! I just purchased one for me &amp; one for my sister... I easily forgive &amp; forget.. Lol!!


same. and i was so angry over the NM discount they allowed.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 20, 2014)

Okay, I am actually a really huge PSMH fan but as soon as I read MoiSurtout's comment, the cynic in me was like "okay, so we are getting a jacked up batch that was too small to pass quality control."  Have I been a subscription box addict for way too long or what?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 20, 2014)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Okay, I am actually a really huge PSMH fan but as soon as I read MoiSurtout's comment, the cynic in me was like "okay, so we are getting a jacked up batch that was too small to pass quality control."  Have I been a subscription box addict for way too long or what?


that's hilarious.


----------



## sylarana (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm loving the spoiler. Most of the time, the spoiler item was the second or third must valuable item .. but to me the wholesale value often doesn't correspond to what the item is worth to me.

I'm sure you can get most things in these boxes for less than their official value .. that's just how our world runs these days.

So I'm thrilled with the spoiler and looking forward to the rest of the box!

I'm still a big fan of popsugar, but part of my love for them was always based on their excellent CS .. that has been going downhill so drastically that it worries me. I certainly wouldn't commit to them long-term anymore like I used to ...


----------



## pbpink (Nov 20, 2014)

the TOMS blankets at target are cute too! it's a cute blanket, I like that color too....

I think the NM ones last year were 50x60...?!? need to look up

so these could actually be bigger...hmmm


----------



## nikkicorleone (Nov 20, 2014)

pbpink said:


> the TOMS blankets at target are cute too! it's a cute blanket, I like that color too....


I almost forgot that collection came out! TIME TO GO ONLINE! LOL


----------



## Weebs (Nov 20, 2014)

I just caved.... I can't believe it.  Sheesh.   :blink:


----------



## makeuptalks (Nov 20, 2014)

Does anyone know what the throws are made of or how heavy they are? Still thinking I'm going to pass on this.


----------



## ashleygo (Nov 20, 2014)

I loath that I just bought this, I'm such sucker. Plus my credit card company loves me.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 20, 2014)

Hallelujah, there's a throw!!!!!


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 20, 2014)

This looks nice, but I have SOOOO many throw blankets. I just found a Stash of them that I'd forgotten about when I was getting Christmas stuff out last weekend. None of them are going to beat my Missoni for Target throw and the one I got in the NM box last year so I definitely don't need any more!


----------



## northwest22 (Nov 20, 2014)

I bought one! But, it didn't confirm that it was a "for her" box. It only said "holiday box." Was it the same for you guys?


----------



## beautifulme (Nov 20, 2014)

I bought this box the day it went on sale as not all of my hopes for Pop Sugar have been crushed and I am super excited for this throw. If it's the same one (which it looks like it) in the link above then 82"x98" is HUGE for a throw and at a $78 price tag with approx. 4 or 5 more items in this box make it extremely worth it for me!


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 20, 2014)

Ahhhh, darn it Popsugar... now I'm tempted to drop MSA for this...


----------



## pbpink (Nov 20, 2014)

nikkicorleone said:


> I almost forgot that collection came out! TIME TO GO ONLINE! LOL


the TOMS blankets are really nice espcially for $30! plus it gives money to red cross and blankets to people in need.....

there are 3 different styles of blankets - 1 is soft grays, 1 is really cool as each side is different grays on one/yellow pop on other and then there is a beige one that is a different material in a soft knit!

the girls hat is so cute too! uh and dare i say the word clutch?!? the arrow one is adorable! i saw everything so if you need help let me know! the t-shirt with stripes only on back is nice too!

btw, i was able to get the PS NM blankets for a great deal from NM as they still have navy -  i got a really nice CS girl and she PM'ed to the "old" sale price as it was just recoded in their system back to full price! then, i rec'd extra off from a sale that day, got them for around $50 each......i wanted gray ones but they only had navy......

i am having blanket + clutch issues!

although i think you can never have enough blankets! but you sure can have too many clutches! ha! 

can anyone see how many boxes are left? i know the new website changed some things but i thought one of our techies here would have cracked it! 

what to do girls?!?


----------



## pbpink (Nov 20, 2014)

makeuptalks said:


> Does anyone know what the throws are made of or how heavy they are? Still thinking I'm going to pass on this.


cotton


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 20, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> I bought one! But, it didn't confirm that it was a "for her" box. It only said "holiday box." Was it the same for you guys?


Under the picture it says "Inside Special Edition Holiday For Her". Hope that helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 20, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> I bought one! But, it didn't confirm that it was a "for her" box. It only said "holiday box." Was it the same for you guys?


Mine was the same &amp; I had the same thought as you. The strange thing is that I never got a confirmation email-- maybe it's a new system glitch?


----------



## Debby Jovanovic (Nov 20, 2014)

I had been going round and round with them regarding the HER vs HIS box.  When I purchased a her box (it took 3 browsers to get it to go through) it came up with the blue background on the order screen.  I then purchased a HIM box for my husband and it gave me the same colored background so I became concerned.

I emailed c/s and they verified I had one of each, so I bought a 3rd box for her and it gave the yellow background.  Concerned again and I emailed.  They emailed back saying I had two him boxes and one her.  They said they were wrong the first time.  I know I bought a her box because I didn't even click on a his box until I decided to buy the guy box.  I was especially concerned because I didn't receive a confirmation email for any of my orders.

Their initial response was that they would let me send the second box back for a refund. That's not acceptable.

So - it took a week and  telling them I would issue a chargeback to have them correct it. (I work for a credit card company, so I'm not afraid to use this tool when it is needed and appropriate)

Look in your account and if the background on your order is yellow it is a her box, blue a his.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 20, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> Under the picture it says "Inside Special Edition Holiday For Her". Hope that helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i'm sorry, I misunderstood. I thought you meant was the blanket in the her or his box. No, mine did not confirm when I checked out. I bought one of each, and they both just said holiday box.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Nov 20, 2014)

mvangundy said:


>


I love the throw! I hope that is the color we are getting.


----------



## nikkicorleone (Nov 20, 2014)

pbpink said:


> the TOMS blankets are really nice espcially for $30! plus it gives money to red cross and blankets to people in need..... there are 3 different styles of blankets - 1 is soft grays, 1 is really cool as each side is different grays on one/yellow pop on other and then there is a beige one that is a different material in a soft knit! the girls hat is so cute too! uh and dare i say the word clutch?!? the arrow one is adorable! i saw everything so if you need help let me know! the t-shirt with stripes only on back is nice too!


do you have the blankets? how is the material? I was looking at those once I made the comment!


----------



## jebest (Nov 20, 2014)

Nope! They screwed over everyone who bought the Neiman Marcus Box! I will just get a throw at $30 online. I would not dare give them any of my money. I already cancelled my subscription. I could not be more upset with Popsugar if I tried. :/


----------



## jackieee (Nov 20, 2014)

I bought it. The only LE boxes I've been disappointed in have been the two NM ones. I didn't buy either of those, but $250 is too much of a gamble, and I wasn't impressed with the one last year or this year. But, I have bought all the other LE boxes and I've used almost everything, so they're worth it to me. Excited for the throw, it'll look lovely on my loveseat. Hope the rest is good!

Hope PS does get their shit together though, they've pissed off a loooooot of people.


----------



## CSCS2 (Nov 20, 2014)

nikkicorleone said:


> do you have the blankets? how is the material? I was looking at those once I made the comment!


I saw them in-store and they look really nice but when I touched them, they felt... super cheap. That's just my opinion and other people might love them but they just felt low-quality to me


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 21, 2014)

http://www.popsugar.com/celebrity/POPSUGAR-100-Best-Gifts-Under-150-2014-36125815?slide=0

This just popped up on Facebook. Some of these would be great for the holiday box or the December box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Nov 21, 2014)

nicepenguins said:


> http://www.popsugar.com/celebrity/POPSUGAR-100-Best-Gifts-Under-150-2014-36125815?slide=0
> 
> This just popped up on Facebook. Some of these would be great for the holiday box or the December box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Sigh. Those golden champagne flutes are from NM. I had high hopes that those would be included in the $250 NM box, alas they were not.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Nov 22, 2014)

I caved and bought it after the spoiler! I'm hoping it's not a towel mislabeled as a throw. Either way, it's super cute!


----------



## had706 (Nov 24, 2014)

My resolve to not buy this box is cracking after seeing the spoiler. I vowed not to buy this after the fall box. Quick someone buy them up so I won't be tempted!


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 24, 2014)

I went ahead and purchased this box since I will be returning the Nina Garcia box, that is if they don't just cancel my order since it hasn't shipped yet. Since I had already spent that $100, I felt justified in picking this up instead.


----------



## Maccamaniac (Nov 25, 2014)

I bought this box, because unlike a lot of people, I super enjoyed the Fall LE box. In fact I am wearing my hat right now! I know people have had issues of late with billing, shipping and then the NM debacle. Really hoping this will be awesome. They hinted at some pins on pinterest as inspiration, but not seeing a separate board like they did for fall. They did pin some sweet gold headphones that would be a nice addition  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Nov 25, 2014)

FYI for people who don't want to buy the box and are looking for alternatives to the throw: 

http://www.target.com/p/threshold-geometric-throw/-/A-14982098?lnk=Rec|pdp|viewed_viewed|pdpv1

Only $16, plus BOGO50% and free shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Nov 25, 2014)

pooteeweet213 said:


> FYI for people who don't want to buy the box and are looking for alternatives to the throw:
> 
> http://www.target.com/p/threshold-geometric-throw/-/A-14982098?lnk=Rec|pdp|viewed_viewed|pdpv1
> 
> Only $16, plus BOGO50% and free shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Awesome find!


----------



## Tinyytiff (Nov 26, 2014)

Throws/blankets would excite me if my dachshund didn't literally eat every one of them I've ever owned whole. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## pbpink (Nov 27, 2014)

i like the TOMS throws! i think the sweater like one is most comfy and find the others really nice - have no clue how they will wash but they actually remind me of the hermes avalon blanket! not the stitches nor the pattern just the overall vibe - i have yet to meet a decorator that does not use the hermes blankets (they actually have much more fun ones but i think people like the H i guess?)

also, i grabbed a screen shot, will post when i find but the blanket in PS was displayed on a bed like a coverlet not like a throw at the bottom part - i am thinking it would be too big for a sofa throw but great on a bed or in a guest room......

i'll post pic as soon as i find it, my iCloud is sending pics all over the place!

happy thanksgiving girls! hope y'all enjoy your day, have fun with your families and eats lots and be thankful for all we have! xx


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hope everyone had a lovely day today!

I m getting excited for this box here's what I am hoping for :

Throw- check  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

mittens 

a hair tool

the Bobbi Brown Deluxe Lip and Palette or the Lorac Unzipped Palette

A perfume

Peppermint Bark (yum )

Mugs

jewelry


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm in!  With the discount on the six month subscription, and the discount on the NM box... this was free, right?


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Nov 29, 2014)

CAPSLOCK said:


> I'm in! With the discount on the six month subscription, and the discount on the NM box... this was free, right?


That's how I do math too!


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 30, 2014)

Ugh I've purchased one of those Turkish throws before. You guys, I hate to a bubble-burster, but they are... cheap. They feel cheap, aren't soft, just aren't worth paying $78 at all, much less taking a gamble on a $250 box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pbpink (Nov 30, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Ugh I've purchased one of those Turkish throws before. You guys, I hate to a bubble-burster, but they are... cheap. They feel cheap, aren't soft, just aren't worth paying $78 at all, much less taking a gamble on a $250 box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


$100 but still a lot

i saw a pic and it looked more like a bed cover - is that how you used? thx


----------



## Tamara76 (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm so glad I didn't buy this one.  I haven't tried a Turkish throw before, but I've received a few Turkish towels in subs and I am just not impressed.  They are pretty, but don't dry me off very well...  I prefer cushy, thick towels and cushy, snuggly throws.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sylarana (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm the other way round. I love Turkish towels and I'm thrilled about having something like it as a throw. Living in CA, it does get a little "chilly" (well .. a tiny bit) sometimes .. barely ever cold enough for a real throw, but a Turkish throw will be just right.

I wish they would release a spoiler for the him box. I'm still pondering that one as I'd love to get it for my husband. But, he's not super stylish or a metro kind of guy and works in casual environment (ties are apparently a complete no-go), so I would need a spoiler that lets me know it would contain something he'd like (or I would on him). I'm surprised they're still so secretive about it .. or did I miss it?


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 2, 2014)

My his and her holiday box labels have been created. And it's only December 2nd, WooHoo!


----------



## kwhitteberry (Dec 2, 2014)

Did they send you an email?


----------



## phanne (Dec 2, 2014)

My label has been created for the Hers - 6.3 pounds!

It's on my FedEx My Shipments.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 2, 2014)

kwhitteberry said:


> Did they send you an email?


no, it's under my fedex tracker.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 2, 2014)

My women's is 6.3lbs, and my men's is 3.5lbs.


----------



## lauren2828 (Dec 3, 2014)

That Turkish throw can't weigh that much, so I wonder what else could be in there!!! I went back and looked up spoilers for the special edition resort with the Turkish towel and it was only 3.8 lbs. Hmmm any guesses?


----------



## LindaF (Dec 3, 2014)

I just checked my Fedex tracker and I have a 3.5 lb box being delivered 12/11. When I log onto my popsugar account there's nothing on there so I'm guessing it might be the men's LE box. I'm waiting for that, the women's LE box and now the December box.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 3, 2014)

LindaF said:


> I just checked my Fedex tracker and I have a 3.5 lb box being delivered 12/11. When I log onto my popsugar account there's nothing on there so I'm guessing it might be the men's LE box. I'm waiting for that, the women's LE box and now the December box.


My what I am assuming is the men's box (3.5) was picked up, but what I am assuming is the women's, still only has the label created. I thought since the labels were created at the same time they would have been picked up together.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Dec 3, 2014)

really strange my popsugar account is not even showing I ordered this box . I was charged for it and ordered it.


----------



## gingerneko (Dec 3, 2014)

Tamara76 said:


> I'm so glad I didn't buy this one.  I haven't tried a Turkish throw before, but I've received a few Turkish towels in subs and I am just not impressed.  They are pretty, but don't dry me off very well...  I prefer cushy, thick towels and cushy, snuggly throws.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Lightweight woven fouta towels (beach sized) actually make cute throws for the warmer months.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheFloorIsLava (Dec 3, 2014)

Forgive me if this is a silly or oft asked question, but: what is this magical FedEx tracking portal you all have access to? Can anyone share the name/link? TIA!


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 3, 2014)

TheFloorIsLava said:


> Forgive me if this is a silly or oft asked question, but: what is this magical FedEx tracking portal you all have access to? Can anyone share the name/link? TIA!


Go to Fedex &amp; track by reference with your PS Subscription # that's located in your order section under your PS account.


----------



## phanne (Dec 3, 2014)

TheFloorIsLava said:


> Forgive me if this is a silly or oft asked question, but: what is this magical FedEx tracking portal you all have access to? Can anyone share the name/link? TIA!


You can also sign up for: http://www.fedex.com/us/delivery/

That will tell you everytime a label is made with your address on it.


----------



## Buffy23 (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm super new to posting as I mostly lurk but based on Kate Sommerville's IG account it looks like we will be getting one of her products too!!


----------



## naturalactions (Dec 3, 2014)

Buffy23 said:


> I'm super new to posting as I mostly lurk but based on Kate Sommerville's IG account it looks like we will be getting one of her products too!!


Great find!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 3, 2014)

I am so so SO excited about this!  I REALLY don't need another moisturizer, but anything else would be AMAZING.  And it's not like I'll hate it if I get a moisturizer, it's a fantastic brand I'd never buy for myself.  YAY!


----------



## makeuptalks (Dec 3, 2014)

I didn't get one of these but I'm curious to see what's in it. Maybe if I knew, I'd buy.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm in love with Kate Somerville dido oil-- it truly gives my face a glow. Backups of this product are totally Welcome!!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 3, 2014)

My LE for her has been picked up. My arrival date is the 15th, but it's usually 2-3 days earlier.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fabgirl (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm kind of surprised that there aren't more spoilers? That no bloggers have gotten the box yet?


----------



## jackieee (Dec 3, 2014)

Buffy23 said:


> I'm super new to posting as I mostly lurk but based on Kate Sommerville's IG account it looks like we will be getting one of her products too!!


Oooh, awesome. Hopefully it's ExfoliKate...I'm almost out and need more!


----------



## DLei (Dec 3, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> I'm in love with Kate Somerville dido oil-- it truly gives my face a glow. Backups of this product are totally Welcome!!


I totally misread that. Totally.


----------



## fabgirl (Dec 4, 2014)

DLei said:


> I totally misread that. Totally.


Everyone always does!! Lol


----------



## pbpink (Dec 4, 2014)

makeuptalks said:


> I didn't get one of these but I'm curious to see what's in it. Maybe if I knew, I'd buy.


i keep stopping by to see if any more spoilers as i want to buy as well!

is there even a thread for the guy's box? any spoilers? i wish i had bought that last year!


----------



## pbpink (Dec 4, 2014)

DLei said:


> I totally misread that. Totally.


love it!

i have the oil from fuji and its good but i keep spacing to use every night! is that what the item is as it costs prob ½ cost of box?!?


----------



## Monica Sue (Dec 4, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> My his and her holiday box labels have been created. And it's only December 2nd, WooHoo!


I hope to see the contents before it sells out!  I really want to order but i went crazy for black friday so trying to hold back


----------



## Monica Sue (Dec 4, 2014)

sylarana said:


> I'm the other way round. I love Turkish towels and I'm thrilled about having something like it as a throw. Living in CA, it does get a little "chilly" (well .. a tiny bit) sometimes .. barely ever cold enough for a real throw, but a Turkish throw will be just right.
> 
> I wish they would release a spoiler for the him box. I'm still pondering that one as I'd love to get it for my husband. But, he's not super stylish or a metro kind of guy and works in casual environment (ties are apparently a complete no-go), so I would need a spoiler that lets me know it would contain something he'd like (or I would on him). I'm surprised they're still so secretive about it .. or did I miss it?


I asked if they were going to release any spoilers and they said they wouldnt want to spoil the surprise...  The boxes I have seen my man wouldn't like or have use for so I need a spoiler before I spend $100 on it.


----------



## vivianjo (Dec 4, 2014)

Yeaaaah, so they wouldn't cancel the second mis-ordered box. With that being said, if they sell out and someone wants one, please let me know. I'll happily send my second box.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 4, 2014)

vivianjo said:


> Yeaaaah, so they wouldn't cancel the second mis-ordered box. With that being said, if they sell out and someone wants one, please let me know. I'll happily send my second box.


Seriously?  I accidentally ordered two of the Neiman Marcus ones and they refunded the second box and sent a shipping label because they claimed they couldn't stop it from being sent.  I only received one in the mail though, so I guess it was soon enough. 

It's not our fault the site is janky.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm trying to hold out for spoilers too, I usually love these boxes but a throw doesn't do much for me, just another blanket my cat will probably yak on.

Might make a good gift though, if it's of decent quality.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Dec 4, 2014)

I love this box!  And I think I love Nieman Marcus!  I had never ordered anything from them before, but purchased this on black Friday.  The clutch is gorgeous and I just transferred my wallet and stuff over it and I think I'm going to carry it as my every day bag.  It is fun and different and beautiful and a great size.  I was surprised by how big the mirrored box was.  I'm not sure why I thought it would be small, but it is really a good size.  I also love my candle which is "Laguna"  I haven't seen anyone else with that variation.  I will gift the picture frame, and use the Chantelle.  The only thing I will put up for trade is the Lancer as I have my HG already.

I also want to sing the praises or Nieman Marcus!  I of course got an e-mail with tracking... but I also got an e-mail that it was going to be delivered today, and another e-mail when it was actually delivered!  I will totally shop through them again, and I love free shipping and free return shipping if there is a problem.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 4, 2014)

CAPSLOCK said:


> I love this box!  And I think I love Nieman Marcus!  I had never ordered anything from them before, but purchased this on black Friday.  The clutch is gorgeous and I just transferred my wallet and stuff over it and I think I'm going to carry it as my every day bag.  It is fun and different and beautiful and a great size.  I was surprised by how big the mirrored box was.  I'm not sure why I thought it would be small, but it is really a good size.  I also love my candle which is "Laguna"  I haven't seen anyone else with that variation.  I will gift the picture frame, and use the Chantelle.  The only thing I will put up for trade is the Lancer as I have my HG already.
> 
> I also want to sing the praises or Nieman Marcus!  I of course got an e-mail with tracking... but I also got an e-mail that it was going to be delivered today, and another e-mail when it was actually delivered!  I will totally shop through them again, and I love free shipping and free return shipping if there is a problem.


this is posted in wrong thread - this is the holiday box (there's another for the NM box)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  glad to see you loved it though.


----------



## ikecarus (Dec 4, 2014)

I just really want spoilers for this box before I'm charged for my MSA Quarterly box so I can decide between the two.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 5, 2014)

Got my shipping email. It's in Oklahoma and I live in Georgia. FedEx says it'll still take another week, which seems very slow. Hoping for early next week.

Fingers crossed for exfolikate. Love tht stuff. Looking forward to the throw and hopefully some pretty makeup. Yay holidays!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 5, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> I just really want spoilers for this box before I'm charged for my MSA Quarterly box so I can decide between the two.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If I had to make the decision RIGHT NOW between the two I'd go for this one.  Better throw, and I'd way rather have any Kate Sommerville item over mineral shadows.  Too messy.  The $50 price difference is definitely a deciding factor though.


----------



## CSCS2 (Dec 5, 2014)

Just got my notification e-mail and it says it's 5.2 lbs (instead of 6.3 someone posted upthread). I wonder why??


----------



## sasha3000 (Dec 5, 2014)

My box weighs 2.1lbs.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 5, 2014)

sasha3000 said:


> My box weighs 2.1lbs.


My December monthly box weighs 2.1, but the heavier box weights listed are for the women's holiday limited edition.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 5, 2014)

CSCS2 said:


> Just got my notification e-mail and it says it's 5.2 lbs (instead of 6.3 someone posted upthread). I wonder why??


I've had my box weight be different from others before too, and I know some other ladies here have experienced it as well. It's never meant anything.


----------



## vivianjo (Dec 5, 2014)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Seriously?  I accidentally ordered two of the Neiman Marcus ones and they refunded the second box and sent a shipping label because they claimed they couldn't stop it from being sent.  I only received one in the mail though, so I guess it was soon enough.
> 
> It's not our fault the site is janky.


I was so frustrated with them over it. I just gave up. Hopefully, if no one wants to buy it, it'll at least be a great box and I can try to enjoy having two of them.


----------



## Sadejane (Dec 5, 2014)

6.3 pounds must be some kind of a default weight, as I'm pretty sure previous LE boxes have initially shown to be that weight as well.  We won't really know for sure until a few people get their notifications, but I bet the 5.2 is the one (I think the last LE box was only 3 lbs or so).    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm very surprised that no one's received their box yet?  Usually we have spoilers a day or two after shipping notices go out, and it's been two working days now.  Anxiously waiting for spoilers here. . .I want the box, but I really need to know it's a box full of things I can use.    

You all are the best for posting your thoughts, spoilers, etc. . .it's so very helpful!


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 6, 2014)

I havent gotten  any tracking info. from Popsugar yet but according to my Fed-ex acct this box was sent out on 12/2 from California (the dec box was sent from NY) and it weighs 5.2lbs the dec. box weighs 2.1 lbs.  Its moving pretty fast and hopefully it will be to me by wed or thursday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  I was perusing the Kate Somerville website there are quite a few products that would excite me-  I love exfolikate , the Dilo oil looks lovely and there are also peel pads that are awesome.  I can't wait to have this box in our hands!  Happy holidays to us!


----------



## sylarana (Dec 6, 2014)

I've tried to set up a Fedex account, but it doesn't seem to work for me. I know that my December box is currently in Sacramento, but it's not showing up in my account. (Only when I use the tracking link I got from PS). I wish I knew if my for her box had shipped already. I can't even find a number to use for tracking on my PS account as it just has the original order number starting with #SOMH ...

Though I'm still even more curious about the for him spoilers ...


----------



## sylarana (Dec 6, 2014)

Actually, nevermind .. it just started working for me. My For Her box hasn't shipped yet, but I'm not planning on gifting, so not worried.

I just doubt that they'll send the For Him box quickly enough to gift .. once spoilers are out. So, I think I won't get it .. unless these boxes are almost sold out, they should publish a spoiler asap if they want to sell them all in my opinion (or hopes)


----------



## northwest22 (Dec 6, 2014)

There are spoilers for the "For Him" box on Ramblings of a Suburban Mom! Not a good fit for my husband or male family members, so I'm glad I didn't get it.


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 6, 2014)

Those spoilers are not for me relieved I didn't buy the HIM box but I hope everyone who did buy it loves the content I bet everything is really nice quality.  I m excited to see what in the her box now!!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Dec 6, 2014)

I think the men's box last year was a lot more exciting &amp; "gifty". The cap &amp; desk tray are nice though!


----------



## sylarana (Dec 6, 2014)

Saw those, too.  It's a better fit for my husband than last years, but I don't see the $100 value. I won't buy it.


----------



## gingerneko (Dec 6, 2014)

The desk tray is adorable, the rest... meh.


----------



## KayEss (Dec 7, 2014)

I ordered the men's box for my boyfriend for Christmas, not that he knows that yet. I have mixed feelings.

He has scoffed at my suggestions that he wear beanies in the past, and also seems to have an unnecessarily strong hatred for any sock that isn't completely neutral. Those two items really worry me, but I try to get him to wear both so maybe this will push him out of his comfort zone. He works at a zoo, so maybe the grizzly bear on the hat will make it exciting enough for him to wear it? And maybe I can get him to wear the socks once or twice and he will realize it makes him snazzier? 

He HAS been complaining about his collar stays, I think that he has actually been dropping hints for me to get him magnetic ones so I am really excited about this!

I think he will like the desk tray for stowing keys, watches, and his fitness wristband. This is a weird thing for consideration but I'm also hoping his gun fits. He is required to have a rifle on him for work so he has a concealed weapon. Since there are never kids or other people around this means that guns sit around his house a lot more than you'd expect. I think he will like it regardless but if he can fit a gun in there he'll probably be twice as excited.

I don't think he will be impressed with the headphones since he has a bluetooth set but I think they are always nice to have backups of. I HATE losing a pair and having to buy new ones!

The shave cream and face wash can certainly both be used.

Personally I hate coffee in chocolate but I know that he really enjoys it. I was pretty disappointed by this box at first but it's really growing on me now that I am writing about it!


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 7, 2014)

kayess said:


> I ordered the men's box for my boyfriend for Christmas, not that he knows that yet. I have mixed feelings.
> 
> He has scoffed at my suggestions that he wear beanies in the past, and also seems to have an unnecessarily strong hatred for any sock that isn't completely neutral. Those two items really worry me, but I try to get him to wear both so maybe this will push him out of his comfort zone. He works at a zoo, so maybe the grizzly bear on the hat will make it exciting enough for him to wear it? And maybe I can get him to wear the socks once or twice and he will realize it makes him snazzier?
> 
> ...


I find with most pop sugar boxes the spoilers can sometimes make me feel meh but then when i actually have the box in my hands and see the quality of the items my excitement level rises.  I hope this is true for you with this box.  Hope he loves it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 7, 2014)

curious. is there not a mens thread?  I keep popping on here to see if there are any updates on the womens' box.  i will go back in the thread and read.  But has there been any spoilers outside the first one that was released? I know mine shipped but it will be end of week before it's here.


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 7, 2014)

mishmish said:


> curious. is there not a mens thread?  I keep popping on here to see if there are any updates on the womens' box.  i will go back in the thread and read.  But has there been any spoilers outside the first one that was released? I know mine shipped but it will be end of week before it's here.


I don't think there's a men's thread.  I have not seen any full spoilers for the women's box there was another semi-spoiler last week, on Kate Somerville Skincare's instagram page they posted that one of their products made it into the pop sugar holiday box but I don't think anyone has been able to confirm which one yet.  I bet someone gets their  box this week and we will see a full list of spoilers.  Eeee so exciting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks. I'm not paying attn to the mens one so didnt know if people who wanted to discuss that one had made a thread.  hopefully someone close to (or in) CA will get it soon. The rest of us will hold out.  I normally like to go spoiler free but afraid it may turn up while Im out of town at the end of the week (no point then)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 7, 2014)

Mine updated to Tuesday delivery! So at least there will be spoilers by then.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monica Sue (Dec 7, 2014)

mishmish said:


> curious. is there not a mens thread?  I keep popping on here to see if there are any updates on the womens' box.  i will go back in the thread and read.  But has there been any spoilers outside the first one that was released? I know mine shipped but it will be end of week before it's here.


no i seen the full box spoilers on a blog wasn't impressed with it


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 7, 2014)

Monica Sue said:


> no i seen the full box spoilers on a blog wasn't impressed with it


Women's box?


----------



## BrierReviewer (Dec 8, 2014)

Mine isn't showing shipped yet. I was so hoping for more spoilers.


----------



## Sadejane (Dec 8, 2014)

BrierReviewer said:


> Mine isn't showing shipped yet. I was so hoping for more spoilers.


Check back tomorrow. . I bet we'll have spoilers by tomorrow afternoon or evening.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Dec 8, 2014)

I found out my mom is getting me the for her box for Christmas. She is forbidding me from any more spoilers until I open the box so I better abandon this thread now. Darn it! Hope there's lots of awesome stuff.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm glad the spoilers are out for the men's and soon to be for women's.  I think my boyfriend would like most of the men's items, but he'd probably rather I spend $100 towards a new TV.


----------



## kwhitteberry (Dec 8, 2014)

Is anyone set to receive their box today?!


----------



## Redboatbysea (Dec 8, 2014)

I randomly got my box tonight! Will try to post pictures if I can figure it out


----------



## Redboatbysea (Dec 8, 2014)

Don't know how to hide spoilers


----------



## sophisticate (Dec 8, 2014)

Redboatbysea said:


> I randomly got my box tonight! Will try to post pictures if I can figure it out


Tell us what's in it, at least  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blank2aa (Dec 8, 2014)

Redboatbysea said:


> I randomly got my box tonight! Will try to post pictures if I can figure it out


Please do!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## popwhat (Dec 8, 2014)

Redboatbysea said:


> Don't know how to hide spoilers


Torture!  Post them please!  Do you love it?


----------



## Redboatbysea (Dec 8, 2014)

Okay will post,, but don't know how to hide the spoilers

S

P

O

I

L

E

R

S

*

*

Loeffler Randall Envelope Clutch $70

Turkish-T Diamond Throw $65

RMS Beauty Living Luminizer &amp; Brightening Brush $50

Illume Gilded Amberleaf Metallic Knob Tin (candle) $23.50

Kate Somerville ExfoliKate Intensive Exfoliating Treatment $22

Habit Cosmetics 21 Nefertiti (nail polish) $18

Droga Chocolates Money on Honey $7.95


----------



## Redboatbysea (Dec 8, 2014)

Not totally wowed, but I like it.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 8, 2014)

I personally like everything &amp; am excited for this box!! Great variety of items!! Does anyone have any comments on the luminizer/brush


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 8, 2014)

Redboatbysea said:


> Okay will post,, but don't know how to hide the spoilers
> 
> S
> 
> ...


Oooh. what color?  would love gold.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm happy. I am excited to try the luminizer and that polish is very pretty. Very festive and holiday themed makeup items, and the ExfoliKate is awesome. Hope the clutch is cute too.


----------



## Redboatbysea (Dec 8, 2014)

mishmish said:


> Oooh. what color?  would love gold.


Light tan


----------



## kwhitteberry (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks so much for posting!!! Could you take a picture too?


----------



## naturalactions (Dec 8, 2014)

@redboatbythesea Can you describe the inside of the clutch? Like is it lined? Or are there pockets?

Thank you so much for posting spoilers!


----------



## Redboatbysea (Dec 8, 2014)

mishmish said:


> Oooh. what color? would love gold.


Picture


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 8, 2014)

Is the bag gold or python?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 8, 2014)

JenniferV said:


> Is the bag gold or python?


python. tan


----------



## LuLuTuTu (Dec 8, 2014)

LOVE that bag!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 8, 2014)

Redboatbysea said:


> Picture


Cute.  Thanks!!!


----------



## popwhat (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm medium happy... I wish the clutch was a different color but I'll hold off full judgement until I see in person.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 8, 2014)

Love Everything-- thanks so much for the spoilers-- you rock!!!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 8, 2014)

I am pretty happy with this! Is it the .5 oz exfoliate based on the price? Boo. That's my only complaint, and it's not a real complaint because obviously this is a valuable box. I'll use every last thing!


----------



## Redboatbysea (Dec 8, 2014)

In real life the clutch is less pink than it shows in the pic. The inside is cloth, no pockets.


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 8, 2014)

Links:

~Loeffler Randall Envelope Clutch ($70)

~Turkish-T Diamond Throw ($65)
~RMS Beauty Living Luminizer ($38) &amp; Brightening Brush ($12)
~Illume Gilded Amberleaf Metallic Knob Tin (candle) ($23.50)
~Kate Somerville ExfoliKate Intensive Exfoliating Treatment ($22)
~Habit Cosmetics 21 Nefertiti (nail polish) ($18)
~Droga Chocolates Money on Honey ($7.95)


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 8, 2014)

i'm happy with this box! would LOVE that envelope in gold.  But it's really nice overall. Glad there aren't datebooks or calendars this year.


----------



## Beautylvr (Dec 8, 2014)

Thank you for posting! Im thinking Popsugar should rename itself Candle &amp; Clutch.


----------



## Redboatbysea (Dec 8, 2014)

Yes .5 oz ExfoliKate


----------



## ashleygo (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm digging this, I wish there was a bit more color, everything is a tan or gold color which is weird. Should have my box in hand in two days and I can't wait.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 8, 2014)

I actually like the neutral color palette bc everyone else does "holiday red and green," which is kind of overkill for me when I'm likely to end up with a few Xmas gifts that are red or green. This box feels more refined than some of their other LE boxes. And the items seem like a good value (vs a $40 body wash inflating the value or something).

Combined with the regular box I'm really happy this month with PS!


----------



## Buffy23 (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm actually really excited!! I will use everything in the box! I can't wait to get it! I'm also pretty excited about the men's. I know most people haven't been super thrilled by it but I think it speaks to a pretty wide crowd and I know my husband will be able to get good use out of everything!


----------



## jennifer31777 (Dec 8, 2014)

I usually Jump on the special boxes, but this one I decided to wait for more info after I wasn't crazy with the last. I went in when I saw the throw. I LOVE Exfolikate and so happy it was that product, but i would have been great with any Kate. Thank You for sharing, now I am really looking forward to it.


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 8, 2014)

Redboatbysea said:


> Picture


Thank you for sharing.  Hope you love your box can't wait to get my hands on it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## LabiosRojos (Dec 8, 2014)

Love it! Great box imo. Thank you for posting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Happy Holidays!!


----------



## artlover613 (Dec 8, 2014)

You are so awesome to post right away! thanks!

I love the neutral, classic styling of this box. Doing the happy dance.


----------



## ashleygo (Dec 8, 2014)

If you are thinking about getting this box. Use code Joy to get a free december box with the purchase of the LE box (men or womens) Considering getting a second so I can use it all as gifts


----------



## Beautylvr (Dec 8, 2014)

I am really considering this box now. I like/will use everything which is rare when it comes to subscription services.


----------



## charelldana (Dec 8, 2014)

I just ordered mine!  I'm really surprised how much I like this box, especially since I don't always like holiday stuff in general.  I do love neutrals, so that is really what pushed me over the edge.  I wonder how long it will take to sell out now that spoilers are in...

It does seem a little funny to me that there is another clutch in this box, but I like clutches and don't have many, so I'm not unhappy about it.  But a little odd.


----------



## mvangundy (Dec 8, 2014)

Beautylvr said:


> Thank you for posting! Im thinking Popsugar should rename itself Candle &amp; Clutch.


Omg, I'm crying over here! Haha


----------



## orangejuicelivvy (Dec 8, 2014)

omg guys i'm so upset

i saw the spoilers and loved this box so much that i decided to order it for myself as a treat even though i'm pretty tight on cash lately. so i ordered and was all set and after receiving my confirmation email, I realized I had accidentally ordered the holiday box for HIM!

I frantically emailed popsugar but was wondering if you guys think there's any possibility they'll change it to a women's box?!!

*update: *after checking out their FB, it looks like i'm not the only one this happened to, so maybe i'm not crazy and this is a glitch. anyone ever hear of this happening?


----------



## naturalactions (Dec 8, 2014)

ashleygo said:


> If you are thinking about getting this box. Use code Joy to get a free december box with the purchase of the LE box (men or womens) Considering getting a second so I can use it all as gifts


I can't get this coupon to work, I tried all caps, no caps, just the J caps...any suggestions?
Edit: n/m I did not realize you had to add both boxes first. It works fine...just user error.


----------



## fabgirl (Dec 8, 2014)

I find it infuriating that those of us who have already ordered the box (pre-spoilers)won't get the bonus December box. Does Popsugar have any idea how to NOT infuriate customers? And after the NM fiasco? So now I'll just wait to for spoilers and incentives lIke everyone else...


----------



## BrierReviewer (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks so much for posting the spoilers!! I have been stalking this forum just to see if anyone got theirs yet! I'm very excited for this box now, it's beautiful and feels very luxe.


----------



## TheFloorIsLava (Dec 8, 2014)

Seriously, PS? I was even going to give them a thumbs up for getting the boxes out on time this month (I just received my November box today.) and then they pull this? I've emailed them, but I doubt I'll get any sort of response. I purchased both the his and her boxes, too. :-(


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 8, 2014)

@@fabgirl and @@TheFloorIsLava I 100% agree with you. I bought both as well, and I think it's pretty stinky for those of us who bought the LE boxes in good faith, spoiler free, through the turmoil to get nothing. And everyone who waited for spoilers gets a bonus. Shame on me for thinking PS was getting it together now. Now, I'll wait like so many others before shelling out the cash.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Dec 8, 2014)

This looks like a pretty nice box actually! I hope everyone that ordered it loves it! 

How is the quality of the throw? Is it thin like their towels or is it a luxe thick throw?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm guessing this might not be a popular position - but I bought the LE Holiday box before (mine should be delivered tomorrow) as well as the Dec box.  I'm ok w/ the "JOY" offer.  Just allowed me to get another for gifting. 

I was however, not happy w/ the NM box being offered at $50 off since we hadn't even had shipping at that time when that offer came out. So I can understand some being upset about the above.


----------



## naturalactions (Dec 9, 2014)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> This looks like a pretty nice box actually! I hope everyone that ordered it loves it!
> 
> How is the quality of the throw? Is it thin like their towels or is it a luxe thick throw?


I would love to know this too!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 9, 2014)

I decided to order this one after seeing everything. I used the code, but I'm getting the December box anyway, so it wasn't an incentive. It would have made more sense to do a special deal after the holidays; I'm sure they'd sell out of boxes regardless, and it would've angered fewer customers.


----------



## Redboatbysea (Dec 9, 2014)

The throw is definitely thin - a throw equivalent of a Turkish towel. I really like it though. Sometimes you want a warm, thick blanket, and sometimes you want something portable and not dragging on the floor behind you as you walk around wrapped in it (or maybe that is just me??). I think it is nice, and I'm really happy with it, but it is thin.


----------



## jackieee (Dec 9, 2014)

I am really happy about this box. Two things I was going to get from Sephora for myself for Christmas were highlighter and ExfoliKate, so now I can cross them off! Wish ExfoliKate was in a bigger size, but whatever!!

Clutch could be better, but it'll get used. Everything in December's box and this box will be used, so I'm pretty happy!!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 9, 2014)

So I'm wondering can I do a free Dec box if I order both the men's and women's boxes, like I get two December boxes?  

I bet I have to place separate orders.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Dec 9, 2014)

Love the box, but I can't get the code to work. I wanted to order a second box just for gifts. Is It expired already?

Also, it would have been so much nicer if they did these codes when the boxes first came out.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 9, 2014)

To get the code to work, you have to add the monthly box to your cart as well as the holiday box. You can mark the monthly box as a gift and it won't start a new sub. Once both are in your cart, it should accept the code JOY to deduct the price of the monthly box.


----------



## ladyrox (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm a little bummed about the code.  Admittedly, I'm only paying $20 for the December box, but free is always better.  Has anyone reached out to PS re: a credit or anything of the sort for those of us that would have qualified had we held out longer?  I'm guessing their response will be something along the lines of, "no way in hell" but maybe it's worth a shot.


----------



## Blonde vixen (Dec 9, 2014)

I sent them a message about the joy promotional offer today because I did not feel it was fair to those of us who purchased the limited edition box in good faith. I ordered the box on 11/11/14 and it hasn't even shipped yet. I found out they were offering a free box to people who waited until the spoilers were posted and I was really disappointed. They didn't even ship my box out yet and now people who order are getting a free box and they have had my money for almost a month? I am happy to say I am satisfied about the contents in the box. I think this is a much better curated box than other boxes and I did give them credit for it. It looks like a very stylish and in style box. I love the color scheme. I only wish they valued their loyal customers a little more. I also asked them if they don't intend to make it right for the people who ordered early that they please don't do this again in the future because then everyone is either just going to sit and wait for spoilers and a promo code or they are going to order the box early not knowing if they are going to get unfair treatment again. I will let you know what their response is. I'm pretty sure we won't be getting anything extra but I really hope they don't have a marketing strategy like this again.


----------



## CSCS2 (Dec 9, 2014)

I got my box today! But my birthday's on Saturday so I'm not sure if I should wait until then to open it =/


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Dec 9, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> To get the code to work, you have to add the monthly box to your cart as well as the holiday box. You can mark the monthly box as a gift and it won't start a new sub. Once both are in your cart, it should accept the code JOY to deduct the price of the monthly box.


Thank you! It worked!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Dec 9, 2014)

CSCS2 said:


> I got my box today! But my birthday's on Saturday so I'm not sure if I should wait until then to open it =/


Oh no. You should definitely open it now! And post photos!! Take one for the team. : )And - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Dec 9, 2014)

Blonde vixen said:


> I sent them a message about the joy promotional offer today because I did not feel it was fair to those of us who purchased the limited edition box in good faith.....I only wish they valued their loyal customers a little more.


I'm curious how they will respond to that. I order a lot of Popsugar boxes &amp; I love them, but I certainly don't feel valued as a customer.


----------



## jkru (Dec 9, 2014)

Blonde vixen said:


> I sent them a message about the joy promotional offer today because I did not feel it was fair to those of us who purchased the limited edition box in good faith. I ordered the box on 11/11/14 and it hasn't even shipped yet. I found out they were offering a free box to people who waited until the spoilers were posted and I was really disappointed. They didn't even ship my box out yet and now people who order are getting a free box and they have had my money for almost a month? I am happy to say I am satisfied about the contents in the box. I think this is a much better curated box than other boxes and I did give them credit for it. It looks like a very stylish and in style box. I love the color scheme. I only wish they valued their loyal customers a little more. I also asked them if they don't intend to make it right for the people who ordered early that they please don't do this again in the future because then everyone is either just going to sit and wait for spoilers and a promo code or they are going to order the box early not knowing if they are going to get unfair treatment again. I will let you know what their response is. I'm pretty sure we won't be getting anything extra but I really hope they don't have a marketing strategy like this again.


This is how I felt when I saw all the "incentives" offered by NM after I bought the box through PS the first day at full price with no spoilers. MISTAKE! I emailed them and left message on FB letting them know it was not right. No reponse. That's why I waited for full box spoilers (and yes was hoping for some kind of special) before I even thought about this box. I feel bad for everybody that ordered it early because I know how you feel.


----------



## jennifer31777 (Dec 9, 2014)

I also sent them a message expressing my disappointment and how it is unfair to those who went it early. I also reminded them that they send out emails encouraging us to buy now with the threat of a sell out, so I did.  Guess they have a lot of boxes left over and this is their way of getting rid of them.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 9, 2014)

Gorgeous box...not surprised by PopSugar's antics.


----------



## nikkicorleone (Dec 9, 2014)

Missed all the codes due to christmas shopping for everyone else. I want this box, but I certainly don't have $100 to dish out just to get it for free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Shoot!


----------



## ladyrox (Dec 9, 2014)

ladyrox said:


> I'm a little bummed about the code.  Admittedly, I'm only paying $20 for the December box, but free is always better.  Has anyone reached out to PS re: a credit or anything of the sort for those of us that would have qualified had we held out longer?  I'm guessing their response will be something along the lines of, "no way in hell" but maybe it's worth a shot.


FYI - I reached out to PS regarding the "JOY" code and asked if there was I way I could still receive the complimentary free December box even though I didn't used the code when I purchased the Holiday for Her box yesterday.  I just heard back and they said that they would send me an additional December box.  So, if you're in a similar situation and haven't already reached out to PS, you may want to do so.  Not sure if it will matter, but I literally bought the Holiday box just before the JOY code was announced, but after the spoilers came out.


----------



## sandyeggos (Dec 9, 2014)

I just heard back from PopSugar support via email (GASP I KNOW) from my earlier email today (DOUBLE GASP) and they are happy to send me a December box for free with my Holiday for Her box that I purchased on November 13th. 

Just FYI for those wondering, I'd just email them and they *should* get back to you today.


----------



## Buffy23 (Dec 9, 2014)

They must be experiencing a high level of complaints because I couldn't get through to leave feedback. I don't usually make complaints with companies, however I do plan on expressing my dissatisfaction over the promo code. I don't expect anything out of the complaint other than they think about how this makes loyal customers feel. I purchased two holiday boxes and two December boxes. I just received my November box and they haven't even created a label for the Her Holiday box. I'm being rather complainy right now but I am overly annoyed by the lack of consideration.


----------



## annadawn (Dec 9, 2014)

I emailed them last night, but haven't gotten a response yet. I also asked about my two referrals that aren't applying towards a free box, which I had emailed about originally 2 weeks ago. I probably should have done that separately in case they are avoiding that topic.


----------



## Maccamaniac (Dec 9, 2014)

I ordered it immediately as it was available in November. I am irritated by the coupon code as others seem to be as well. I did email them- lets see if anything comes of it.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 9, 2014)

On the one hand, it would be super nice if PSMH actually rewarded the loyal subscribers (I've only missed 2 boxes since January of 2012)...on the other hand, I kind of think of it like buying a sweater from the front of the store vs. waiting for it to hit the sales rack.  I tend to just get it something if it's cute and I like it, because who knows if it will ever go on sale or if my size will be left by the time that it does.  I wouldn't go yell at the store for putting something on sale that I paid full price for though - that's just how life works.  (But like @@ladyrox, if something goes on sale RIGHT after I buy it, I might see if they would price adjust).


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 9, 2014)

lauradiniwilk said:


> On the one hand, it would be super nice if PSMH actually rewarded the loyal subscribers (I've only missed 2 boxes since January of 2012)...on the other hand, I kind of think of it like buying a sweater from the front of the store vs. waiting for it to hit the sales rack. I tend to just get it something if it's cute and I like it, because who knows if it will ever go on sale or if my size will be left by the time that it does. I wouldn't go yell at the store for putting something on sale that I paid full price for though - that's just how life works. (But like @@ladyrox, if something goes on sale RIGHT after I buy it, I might see if they would price adjust).


MY THOUGHTS EXACTLY!!!


----------



## Debby Jovanovic (Dec 9, 2014)

I just got an email back from them and they are sending me a complimentary December box.  I sent them an email less than an hour ago and put the heading as Feedback.  I had purchased 3 holiday boxes and 3 December boxes.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 9, 2014)

I LOVE THIS BOX IN PERSON (I liked it from the spoilers as well)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 9, 2014)

Redboatbysea said:


> The throw is definitely thin - a throw equivalent of a Turkish towel. I really like it though. Sometimes you want a warm, thick blanket, and sometimes you want something portable and not dragging on the floor behind you as you walk around wrapped in it (or maybe that is just me??). I think it is nice, and I'm really happy with it, but it is thin.


I don't think it's that thin. It's a thin wrap surely, but I was just running around with my turkish towel for a week  at the beach - and it's not like it at all. this has a weave to it. It's lovely in person. SUPER happy with it!


----------



## naturalactions (Dec 9, 2014)

mishmish said:


> I don't think it's that thin. It's a thin wrap surely, but I was just running around with my turkish towel for a week  at the beach - and it's not like it at all. this has a weave to it. It's lovely in person. SUPER happy with it!


Is your turkish towel the one from the Resort Box or the Monthly box? I would consider those both thin, but on different ends of the spectrum quality wise, so I am hoping that is what you mean when you describe the weave of the throw. I am excited now!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 9, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> Is your turkish towel the one from the Resort Box or the Monthly box? I would consider those both thin, but on different ends of the spectrum quality wise, so I am hoping that is what you mean when you describe the weave of the throw. I am excited now!


I have both towels (LE and Monthly). I think I was using the monthly on vacation.  This is definitely a thin blanket with a weave. I'll try and take photos.  It's really lovely!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 9, 2014)

Photos!   with packaging, without packaging, and close up on throw.


----------



## naturalactions (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks so much for the pictures! Your lighting really captures the texture too! Sorry, one more question. Would you say the throw is big enough for 2 people to fit under?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 9, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> Thanks so much for the pictures! Your lighting really captures the texture too! Sorry, one more question. Would you say the throw is big enough for 2 people to fit under?


if i had to guess, i would say it's 6 ft by just about 4 ft wide.

EDIT: i measured its about 6 FT x 4 FT


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 9, 2014)

sandyeggos said:


> I just heard back from PopSugar support via email (GASP I KNOW) from my earlier email today (DOUBLE GASP) and they are happy to send me a December box for free with my Holiday for Her box that I purchased on November 13th.
> 
> Just FYI for those wondering, I'd just email them and they *should* get back to you today.


Thanks to you and everyone else, I reached out to customer service, and they emailed me back half an hour later saying they will send me a December box too. I'm really pleased they seem to be making it right for everyone who is contacting everyone.


----------



## TheFloorIsLava (Dec 9, 2014)

I also heard back after emailing them. I ordered a for him and for her box, and I emailed asking if they'd honor the JOY promo and send me 2 comp boxes. They responded and said they'd be happy to send 1. Part of me wants to push for the second box (because it would make a fabulous gift) but I think I should be happy with the one and not get greedy.


----------



## sandyeggos (Dec 9, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> Thanks to you and everyone else, I reached out to customer service, and they emailed me back half an hour later saying they will send me a December box too. I'm really pleased they seem to be making it right for everyone who is contacting everyone.


 You're most welcome, I'm really happy they are doing this, a bit of redemption on their part for the past few months of craziness.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 9, 2014)

I got mine today! Some thoughts in addition to what's been posted already.

1. I love the smell of the candle--very spicy and intense. Beautiful gold tin.

2. The nail polish has MYRRH in it! So if you wanted to give the gold spicy candle (like gold + frankincense) and the myrrh polish to someone, it would be like the three wise men gifts, but cute and functional. Not doing this, but it's a really sweet idea. 

3. I have the smallest size kindle, and it fits in the clutch perfectly. So now I have an ultra-cute kindle case that can double as a clutch when traveling.

I am sad about the promo code too. I bought the second these boxes went on sale. I also paid full price for december's box bc their website was too confusing to subscribe multiple months at a time. I'll email them and see if I can get some kind of discount, but without any expectation. I don't want them to go broke sending out a thousand extra boxes to everyone. But I also try to buy three-six months at a time, and am disappointed that the new site makes it harder to do this.

I will also tell them that I absolutely love this box, though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 9, 2014)

I emailed just in case they'll give me one.  I did order the Holiday for Her way back in November but we'll see if they'll let me have another December box.  I want more of those bowls!

I'm also totally in love with the LE spoilers and can't wait to get the box!  It hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## jkru (Dec 10, 2014)

Can't wait to get all my boxes, everybody sounds pretty happy about them!

It's nice that they're honoring the promo for all of you that pre bought the box because all of us that bought the NM box early got the royal screw. They did not honor a discount or refund when they went on sale after the fact. I do think this is a great gesture on their part! Maybe things are looking up!

Although I still havent received anwers to any of my emails about other issues...I'll keep my fingers crossed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## phanne (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm very happy that they are honoring this code. Especially for us suckers who ordered a year in advance earlier this year with no code or discount.

The NMPS code was through NM and was $50 off a $200 purchase. It really had nothing to do with popsugar and could be spent on anything in the store, not just the box. So as much as it does suck, it's not popsugar's fault for that. (I can't believe I'm sticking up for popsugar, Mercury must be in retrograde.)


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 10, 2014)

phanne said:


> I'm very happy that they are honoring this code. Especially for us suckers who ordered a year in advance earlier this year with no code or discount.
> 
> The NMPS code was through NM and was $50 off a $200 purchase. It really had nothing to do with popsugar and could be spent on anything in the store, not just the box. So as much as it does suck, it's not popsugar's fault for that. (I can't believe I'm sticking up for popsugar, Mercury must be in retrograde.)


they set the terms with their partners.


----------



## Lindsay Barker (Dec 10, 2014)

My box has yet to even ship and with the holidays coming up quickly I wonder if I will even get it before January.

My November box is expected to arrive Friday and my December box hasn't shipped yet. I'm officially done with PopSugar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pbpink (Dec 10, 2014)

any thoughts on the throw?

this is "throwing" me off! haha! but really is!

one of the blogs suggested it was similar feel to what PS sent prior but did not state resort or monthly......

thx!


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 10, 2014)

I like the throw. It's a very pretty, neutral, lightweight cotton blanket. More of a summer weight than a heavy throw, but that's not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## sandyeggos (Dec 10, 2014)

Has anyone been receiving their box without getting a FedEx notification in their FedEx account?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 10, 2014)

sandyeggos said:


> Has anyone been receiving their box without getting a FedEx notification in their FedEx account?


yes (monthly) - not Limited Edition.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 10, 2014)

pbpink said:


> any thoughts on the throw?
> 
> this is "throwing" me off! haha! but really is!
> 
> ...


I posted pics that show a little of the weave unclose (earlier in the thread).


----------



## northwest22 (Dec 10, 2014)

Is the throw soft like the LE towel or rough like the monthly towel was?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 10, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> Is the throw soft like the LE towel or rough like the monthly towel was?


soft


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Dec 10, 2014)

I got a shipping notice they are sending me a mans box.  I ordered a womans box. I have wrote to them and still no answer.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 10, 2014)

sparklesgirl said:


> I got a shipping notice they are sending me a mans box. I ordered a womans box. I have wrote to them and still no answer.


Oh nooooo-- I hope this doesn't mean there's a trend. Someone else noted the same thing above. PS just can't catch a break


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 10, 2014)

I came home to two PS boxes on my porch today. I was yay...my December and LE box! But no...it was December and ANOTHER November box. WTH, Popsugar! I finally got my November box yesterday and now I have another one. Sigh...gifts, I guess.


----------



## artlover613 (Dec 10, 2014)

sandyeggos said:


> Has anyone been receiving their box without getting a FedEx notification in their FedEx account?


I'm wondering the same. I ordered on Nov. 20 and have not received a shipping email, nor is there any shipping information on the "order" page for non subscription boxes.
And the shipping email just arrived. ...


----------



## jebest (Dec 10, 2014)

I am in, I waited for spoilers and with the Joy coupon, I could not resist. Even though I told myself never again after everything but here I am. I loved the spoilers, and Dec box so win/win.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 10, 2014)

I just got my LE Fedex notice-- I don't see where it specifies if it's a men's or women's box - it just says " Special Edition Holiday".. Am I missing something?


----------



## jkru (Dec 10, 2014)

phanne said:


> I'm very happy that they are honoring this code. Especially for us suckers who ordered a year in advance earlier this year with no code or discount.
> 
> The NMPS code was through NM and was $50 off a $200 purchase. It really had nothing to do with popsugar and could be spent on anything in the store, not just the box. So as much as it does suck, it's not popsugar's fault for that. (I can't believe I'm sticking up for popsugar, Mercury must be in retrograde.)


Again, I am happy for you. Us NM "suckers" wellllllll my feelings are known and from the reaction after the JOY code was released had they not honored it, I'm sure you would have felt the same.

PS sets the terms with a collaboration box and shouldn't have let any of that happen. Just like for many of the upper end retailers, coupons/specials can specifically exclude items and/or brands. This should have been the case. In the future I will know to WAIT to see the full box through NM and wait for THEIR special codes. Not pay the full amount to PS. Lesson learned.

Excited for these boxes regardless and yes I also said I would not order it after the NM debacle so Mercury must be in retrograde lol!!!


----------



## lns02 (Dec 10, 2014)

I ordered the box with the JOY code.  Under my subscription tab it says the next box payment will be for January, but I thought the JOY code only gave us the December box and didn't sign us up for the monthly sub.  Did I miss something?


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 10, 2014)

I think you may have needed to check the "gift" box. Not to worry though-- I'd just shoot PS an email &amp; have them make the adjustment for you, I'm sure it's no biggie ;-)


----------



## lns02 (Dec 10, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> I think you may have needed to check the "gift" box. Not to worry though-- I'd just shoot PS an email &amp; have them make the adjustment for you, I'm sure it's no biggie ;-)


Ugh.  Thank you.  I would click on "cancel subscription" but I don't want to miss out on the free box.


----------



## popwhat (Dec 10, 2014)

Well I emailed PS after all the positive responses to the Joy code despite having purchased the LE box in November and no response  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm 0 for 2 with emails to PS.


----------



## phanne (Dec 10, 2014)

jkru said:


> Again, I am happy for you. Us NM "suckers" wellllllll my feelings are known and from the reaction after the JOY code was released had they not honored it, I'm sure you would have felt the same.!


Don't get me wrong, I totally understand where you are coming from. I also bought the NM box the second it went on sale without spoilers. I actually am more surprised that they are honoring "joy" since they really have never honored a code after the fact, at least in my experience. I'm happy they are, but I wouldn't rage quit all of popsugar if they didn't.

It sucks, but they know they have addicts that will continue to be frustrated by their antics because in the grand scheme of things, I'm still the idiot that presses "buy" the second I get an email from them. As much as I'd like to think I have the willpower to wait for a code or spoiler, my itchy finger always wins.


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 10, 2014)

phanne said:


> Don't get me wrong, I totally understand where you are coming from. I also bought the NM box the second it went on sale without spoilers. I actually am more surprised that they are honoring "joy" since they really have never honored a code after the fact, at least in my experience. I'm happy they are, but I wouldn't rage quit all of popsugar if they didn't.
> 
> It sucks, but they know they have addicts that will continue to be frustrated by their antics because in the grand scheme of things, I'm still the idiot that presses "buy" the second I get an email from them. As much as I'd like to think I have the willpower to wait for a code or spoiler, my itchy finger always wins.


I have mixed feeling about them honoring the code.  I think its kinda stinky that they are honoring the code if somebody complains, I feel like they should just credit everyone if they are going to do that.  I dunno just seems even more unfair to me.  They make really odd business choices lol


----------



## lauren2828 (Dec 11, 2014)

annadawn said:


> I emailed them last night, but haven't gotten a response yet. I also asked about my two referrals that aren't applying towards a free box, which I had emailed about originally 2 weeks ago. I probably should have done that separately in case they are avoiding that topic.


I'm having the same problem with referrals. Apparently my referral link doesn't work - it links to a nonexistent page. I emailed them last week and they asked me to take a screen shot and send it to them. I did, but they haven't responded. I opened up a separate request about receiving the December box since I ordered the holiday edition early and they responded to that right away offering to send me a December box. Still no word on my referrals though...


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 11, 2014)

lauren2828 said:


> I'm having the same problem with referrals. Apparently my referral link doesn't work - it links to a nonexistent page. I emailed them last week and they asked me to take a screen shot and send it to them. I did, but they haven't responded. I opened up a separate request about receiving the December box since I ordered the holiday edition early and they responded to that right away offering to send me a December box. Still no word on my referrals though...


I've had no response to my email about the JOY code. Did you use their contact form? And what did you put in the title? My special edition just shiped, I hope that doesn't mean I've no chance to get the extra box.


----------



## pbpink (Dec 11, 2014)

jebest said:


> I am in, I waited for spoilers and with the Joy coupon, I could not resist. Even though I told myself never again after everything but here I am. I loved the spoilers, and Dec box so win/win.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


we are addicts, i get ya!! 

tempted, ugh!! wish it was $20 off instead of Dec box that would "throw" me at it!!

just found two codes not for her but one for the special edition HIM $10 off with code FORHIM

and code MH15 for monthly box


----------



## pbpink (Dec 11, 2014)

sandyeggos said:


> Has anyone been receiving their box without getting a FedEx notification in their FedEx account?





mishmish said:


> I posted pics that show a little of the weave unclose (earlier in the thread).


thanks girls for info + pics! going to look one more time and decide!!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 11, 2014)

Teach22 said:


> I have mixed feeling about them honoring the code.  I think its kinda stinky that they are honoring the code if somebody complains, I feel like they should just credit everyone if they are going to do that.  I dunno just seems even more unfair to me.  They make really odd business choices lol


I don't think it's an odd business choice at all!  Why would they give out hundreds of boxes for free to everyone, when 99% of their customers aren't MUT addicts and have no idea what the JOY code even is?  I think it's fantastic that they have such good customer service that they are honoring it for people who are upset - I am guessing that the decision to do so will result in a happy customer who keeps doing business with PSMH.  But at the end of the day they aren't a nonprofit business, going around finding sweet deals for us addicts out of the kindness of their hearts.  They are making choices that make them the most money, and follow basic principles of supply and demand.  If they have a bunch of December boxes sitting around in a warehouse, it's not making them money.  Shipping them to people who already bought the special edition box would mean spending a bunch of extra money on people who appear to already be satisfied.  But using those as an incentive to sell more For Him/Her boxes does make them money, therefore makes good business sense.

I'm not trying to sound ranty, I'm just a business nerd who feels the need to defend PSMH for their economically rational business decisions.  I feel bad that their crappy website transition soured so many people on them so fast, when in the big picture, I think they are still the best sub service I have ever done business with (and trust me, I've tried MANY). 

One thing that would be nice but certainly wouldn't be expected is if they were to include a bonus item every once in a while for people who paid full price for the last x number of boxes.  Kind of like how le métier de beaute includes a gift at the beginning of each year for people who subbed the previous year, or how birchbox sends something on your anniversary.  But in general I don't think they need to do anything extra for those of us who buy the boxes at full price, because buy hitting that "complete purchase" button we are telling them that we think their box is worth it.


----------



## pbpink (Dec 11, 2014)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I don't think it's an odd business choice at all!  Why would they give out hundreds of boxes for free to everyone, when 99% of their customers aren't MUT addicts and have no idea what the JOY code even is?  I think it's fantastic that they have such good customer service that they are honoring it for people who are upset - I am guessing that the decision to do so will result in a happy customer who keeps doing business with PSMH.  But at the end of the day they aren't a nonprofit business, going around finding sweet deals for us addicts out of the kindness of their hearts.  They are making choices that make them the most money, and follow basic principles of supply and demand.  If they have a bunch of December boxes sitting around in a warehouse, it's not making them money.  Shipping them to people who already bought the special edition box would mean spending a bunch of extra money on people who appear to already be satisfied.  But using those as an incentive to sell more For Him/Her boxes does make them money, therefore makes good business sense.
> 
> I'm not trying to sound ranty, I'm just a business nerd who feels the need to defend PSMH for their economically rational business decisions.  I feel bad that their crappy website transition soured so many people on them so fast, when in the big picture, I think they are still the best sub service I have ever done business with (and trust me, I've tried MANY).
> 
> One thing that would be nice but certainly wouldn't be expected is if they were to include a bonus item every once in a while for people who paid full price for the last x number of boxes.  Kind of like how le métier de beaute includes a gift at the beginning of each year for people who subbed the previous year, or how birchbox sends something on your anniversary.  But in general I don't think they need to do anything extra for those of us who buy the boxes at full price, because buy hitting that "complete purchase" button we are telling them that we think their box is worth it.


it's my fave box as well

but

i do not think that the fall box as example was "complete" no matter if one liked or not, i still feel all of these items are missing a jewelry item! i wonder if they rec'd a lot of complaints in the past for LE boxes, last one was resort (love those ones!) so summer, fall, NM + christmas nada 

i think they don't have the best business model and that is the problem as they are all over the map! 

def a great move to offer dec box w/LE box but also shows they are desperate to sell as they have never done this before and now they even offered a code for a 10% discount on men's! wish it was on girl's!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 11, 2014)

pbpink said:


> it's my fave box as well
> 
> but
> 
> ...


Yeah, I wasn't too happy with the fall limited edition box either.  I generally would rather have the LE boxes contain more items than the monthly box, all in the $40-$50 range so it feels like I am getting a great deal on higher end stuff.  I don't like when there are boxes where 1-2 items are super high value because it's less money for the other items.  Plus if you would NEVER spend $98 for a beanie or $80 for a candle or $100 for a picture frame, you end up feeling like the box was a ripoff even if it technically wasn't.  But to me that's more of a curation problem than a business model problem.  I am super happy with the price points and number of items in this box though!


----------



## popwhat (Dec 11, 2014)

Well it took over 24 hours for a response,  but I'm also getting the free december box despite ordering LE in November!  Whoooo hooo!


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 11, 2014)

I also heard back today and they said they would send me one.  I don't know how I can confirm that but I'm pretty glad.  Seriously...  That bowl.

And then they release the $15 off code and I'm like... Well... if I got ANOTHER box, I'd have a set of four... *cough*i have a problem*cough*

I'm glad they're honoring the code for me.  And I'm SUPER glad you guys discussed it and told of your experiences because it's not something I ever would have thought of trying.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edited to Add:  I heard back from them because I asked how I should know the box was shipped and they said that I wouldn't know but it would arrive before Christmas.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 11, 2014)

I've heard that a number of people have tried Kate Somerville before and love their products.  Which products in particular are great to try?  I will try the one from this box.  Thoughts on her products? I never heard of her before this box.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 11, 2014)

mishmish said:


> I've heard that a number of people have tried Kate Somerville before and love their products.  Which products in particular are great to try?  I will try the one from this box.  Thoughts on her products? I never heard of her before this box.


You made me curious so I looked it up.  I like Paula Begoun so I went to her site to see what she thought of it.



Spoiler



Exfolikate Intensive Exfoliating Treatment is billed as the next best thing to seeing Kate Somerville for an appointment. Well, we don’t think so, not even remotely so. Packaged in an opaque tube, this ordinary topical scrub contains plastic beads as the scrub particles, plus lactic acid. You’re supposed to apply it to your skin, massage for 30 seconds, then leave it on for up to 2 minutes, then rinse. That’s not much time for the lactic acid to work, but the pH of this scrub is too high for exfoliation to occur regardless of how long you leave it on your skin. Actually, leaving this on your skin for even 1 second is a mistake: it’s fraught with irritants, including geranium, rosewood, cinnamon, orange, and patchouli oils. No wonder the company states that redness (flushing) may appear several minutes after removing this from skin; it’s not “increased circulation” in a healthy sense—it’s increased circulation as a direct response to intense irritation, and that’s bad for skin.



And here's the ingredient list:



Spoiler



 Water/Aqua/Eau, Lactic Acid, Polyethylene, Glycine Soja (Soybean) Oil, Cetearyl Alcohol, Pectin, Carica Papaya (Papaya) Fruit, Lactobacillus Pumpkin Ferment Extract, Ceteareth-20, Cetyl Alcohol, Glyceryl Stearate, Dehydroxanthan Gum, PEG-100 Stearate, Salicylic Acid, SD Alcohol 40-B, Citrus Aurantium Bergamia (Bergamot) Fruit Oil, Sorbic Acid, Cinnamomum Cassia Leaf Oil, Honey (Mel), Acetic Acid, Lavandula Angustifolia (Lavender) Oil, Potassium Sorbate, Tocopheryl Acetate, Retinyl Palmitate, Bromelain, Papain, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice, Phenoxyethanol, Geranium Maculatum Oil, Aniba Rosaeodora (Rosewood) Wood Oil, Pogostemon Cablin Oil, Citrus Aurantium Dulcis (Orange) Oil, Linalool, Limonene, Cinnamal, Beta-Carotene (CI 75130), Chlorophyllin-Copper Complex (CI 75810)



I can't use it anyway because I'm allergic to lavender.  Which is the most rotten beauty ingredient to be allergic to ever since its in everything.  There are, of course, worse allergies to have (and all allergies are terrible) but there is so much stuff I can't slather on myself because of lavender. /weeps


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 11, 2014)

mishmish said:


> I've heard that a number of people have tried Kate Somerville before and love their products. Which products in particular are great to try? I will try the one from this box. Thoughts on her products? I never heard of her before this box.


I'm in love with Kate Somerville dido oil-- this is the only face oil that I'm a true fan of- I really noticed results &amp; my skin glows!! It's $65 an ounce, so it's a little pricey but so worth the splurge. Its definitely my HG face product!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 11, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> I'm in love with Kate Somerville dido oil-- this is the only face oil that I'm a true fan of- I really noticed results &amp; my skin glows!! It's $65 an ounce, so it's a little pricey but so worth the splurge. Its definitely my HG face product!!


this isn't part of the sale but looks like some items are 50% off -

http://www.luckymag.com/breaks/2014/12/kate-somerville-skincare-50


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 11, 2014)

mishmish said:


> this isn't part of the sale but looks like some items are 50% off -
> 
> http://www.luckymag.com/breaks/2014/12/kate-somerville-skincare-50


You're so sweet-- thanks so much for the heads up. It's the holidays &amp; I'm supposed to be spending $$$ on others but I just keep spending it on myself..,, muuuuaaahhhh (evil laugh)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## naturalactions (Dec 11, 2014)

To add to the Kate Somerville likes, I really like her Quench Serum. It feels like you're rubbing silk into your face! It's also pricy so I only use it at night instead of am/pm like it recommends, but it's perfect for the winter dryness.


----------



## pbpink (Dec 11, 2014)

mishmish said:


> I've heard that a number of people have tried Kate Somerville before and love their products.  Which products in particular are great to try?  I will try the one from this box.  Thoughts on her products? I never heard of her before this box.


dilo oil from fiji

it was mentioned before but some of the girls here have dirty minds! ha! 

it's good, i just don't use as i should but even using here + there i enjoy - she often has 25% off plus she has some point system but not sure of details

also, some love her goats milk cream, i am not a fan

you can go to sephora and get good samples to try (also the girls at KS counters are really sweet + helpful always!


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 11, 2014)

mishmish said:


> this isn't part of the sale but looks like some items are 50% off -
> 
> http://www.luckymag.com/breaks/2014/12/kate-somerville-skincare-50


Oh my I totally just bought myself some goodies I ve been wanting to try out.  Thank you for the code!


----------



## lauren2828 (Dec 12, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I've had no response to my email about the JOY code. Did you use their contact form? And what did you put in the title? My special edition just shiped, I hope that doesn't mean I've no chance to get the extra box.


I put "JOY code" as the title on the contact form. I was really nice and I told them how much I liked he December box and that I was hoping to get another one for gifting since I had already purchased the holiday edition before the code came out. I also mentioned that on Facebook, MSA, and MUT people were commenting about how the code was honored for them, so I asked if they could do the same for me. They were quick to respond, but my other inquiry about my referrals is still open. I also selected "other" for the reason. Hope this helps!


----------



## northwest22 (Dec 12, 2014)

I got two unsolicited compliments on my lipstick color today. I was wearing the Smashbox from the dec box. I never get compliments on my lipstick, so that was really fun for me. Totally the item I thought I would like the least ends up being my favorite item. That seems to happen with PS.


----------



## lns02 (Dec 13, 2014)

Is there a way to check is a label has been made through the Popsugar site?  I know where to look for the monthly boxes, but when I click on "Order", I just see that the box has been purchased, but nothing about the status of my order.

I'm obviously impatient!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks!


----------



## orangejuicelivvy (Dec 13, 2014)

ugggg my tracking just came this morning and it says it'll be delivered 12/26! i was really hoping to use some of these items for christmas gifts!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 13, 2014)

Just curious if anyone who emailed Popsugar about the GWP December box, and PS said they would honor the code got any sort of tracking or order number? I emailed them to ask them about it, and all that was said was you will have it by Christmas.


----------



## popwhat (Dec 13, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> Just curious if anyone who emailed Popsugar about the GWP December box, and PS said they would honor the code got any sort of tracking or order number? I emailed them to ask them about it, and all that was said was you will have it by Christmas.


No tracking on my end!  I'm still waiting on both my LE and first December box (one of which should be here today!).  I have heard lots of stories about people getting stuff without labels so I think we're fine!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Dec 13, 2014)

I've really liked all of my LE boxes, but think I'm most excited for this one. I have the perfect dress to wear with that clutch to my husband's business Christmas party. I have a spot waiting for the candle on a cocktail tray on an ottoman we use as a coffee table. I love that it has a lid, so it will look nice even when not lit &amp; I'm totally going to reuse the tin. The throw goes perfectly with our decor. I'm going to wrap myself in it while I eat the chocolates &amp; enjoy my candle. I'm not super jazzed about 3 cosmetic items again. I really would prefer only one, but the unique nail polish intrigues me &amp; they are all really nice gifty/swap items. My boxes have shipped, but they just can't get here fast enough for me!


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 13, 2014)

orangejuicelivvy said:


> ugggg my tracking just came this morning and it says it'll be delivered 12/26! i was really hoping to use some of these items for christmas gifts!


That stinks but usually those dates adjust mine never takes as long as it says it will so fingers crossed it makes it to you a few days early.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 14, 2014)

Well, hm.  It's been six days now that my Popsugar LE has had a label made but done absolutely zilch.  I guess I have to email and ask what's going on.  I really want this before Christmas because I want to give part of it as a gift!


----------



## pbpink (Dec 14, 2014)

i'm still holding out for a code for $ off but prob should just get it! i know the second i do a code will come out! ha! is free DEC box still working?


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 14, 2014)

pbpink said:


> i'm still holding out for a code for $ off but prob should just get it! i know the second i do a code will come out! ha! is free DEC box still working?


Your wish came true there is now a $15 code for the him or her box SPECIAL15.  There is also a code for the NM box (I can't believe they still have those!) NM20 for $20 off


----------



## pbpink (Dec 14, 2014)

Teach22 said:


> Your wish came true there is now a $15 code for the him or her box SPECIAL15.


how crazy! ordering now!


----------



## Beautylvr (Dec 14, 2014)

Is this the first time they have a coupon for a special edition box?


----------



## pbpink (Dec 14, 2014)

Beautylvr said:


> Is this the first time they have a coupon for a special edition box?


except for the HIM one a few days ago, YES! even in FAQ it states can't use on LE's!

is everyone getting charged tax now? in FL and was just taxed?!? never taxed before??

btw, code is also good on HIS box as well

Order by Dec, 16 at 11:59 pm PT to guarantee Dec. 23 delivery. POPSUGAR is not responsible for delays due to inclement weather or other circumstances beyond its control. Prices include Shipping &amp; Handling. Note: If being shipped to a PO Box, we are unable to guarantee a Dec. 23, 2014 delivery date, as expedited shipping is not an available option for delivery. MUSTHAVE10 for $10 off any monthly subscription ("Code")  valid 8:00am Sunday, December 14 through 11:59pm PT Tuesday, Dec. 16, 2014 or while supplies last. SPECIAL15 for $15 off Special Edition Must Have Holiday For Him and Special Edition Must Have For Her ("Code")  valid 8:00am Sunday, December 14 through 11:59pm PT Tuesday, Dec. 16, 2014 or while supplies last. NM20 for $20 off Neiman Marcus POPSUGAR Must Have ("Code")  valid 8:00am Sunday, December 14 through 11:59pm PT Tuesday, Dec. 16, 2014 or while supplies last. Code may not be applied to previous Must Have Box purchases. Promotion valid on new subscriptions only. Any duplicate boxes purchased with this promotion will not be refunded and cannot be returned for credit. Code may not be used with any other promotional codes, discounts, coupons, or offers, and must be redeemed by the date published herein. POPSUGAR is not responsible if any Code is lost, stolen, destroyed, or used without permission. Code programs may be terminated or modified by POPSUGAR at any time in its sole discretion. Code open to U.S. residents only. Void where prohibited


----------



## hannahmats (Dec 14, 2014)

Silly question but is the throw small enough to toss into a carry-on for flying?


----------



## DianeER (Dec 14, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Well, hm.  It's been six days now that my Popsugar LE has had a label made but done absolutely zilch.  I guess I have to email and ask what's going on.  I really want this before Christmas because I want to give part of it as a gift!


I ordered two Popsugar LE boxes on 11/20, one for me and one as a gift. The gift had its shipping label created on 12/2 and has already been shipped across country and delivered; mine had its shipping label created on 12/10 and is still sitting somewhere having not started its journey. I opened a question ticket about the shipping discrepancy on 12/6 (before my box had a label) but they have not addressed it. Anyone have any suggestions about how to speed this along or get them to respond? I am despairing of mine arriving before Christmas, given how long shipping usually takes. Thanks.


----------



## sylarana (Dec 14, 2014)

Trying to write here without seeing the spoilers.

I am really frustrated with them. I ordered my box on Nov 12th .. more than a month ago. And, it still hasn't shipped. And, now they send me an email telling me I get $15 off if I order now and promise to ship so people receive it by the 23rd? I was told I'd get the box mid month which is not going to happen as it would have to be beamed to me overnight ...

I have to say, I really really hope I will not buy anything else from them ever again. This is just no way to satisfy customers .. all they seem to care about is to make money no matter what. Which I guess is their choice .. I just feel like there are much more worthwhile companies to give it to.


----------



## sldb (Dec 14, 2014)

I don't know how to help you. I ordered LE Holiday for Her and a December box. Paid full price for both. Neither has shipped. LE had label created on 12/10 but nothing else. I emailed over a week ago and nothing. I messaged Popsugar on Facebook a couple of days ago asking about them. Finally got a response, but it was just the party line of "you'll get it in time for the holidays." I pointed out that I can see what is moving through the Fedex system and how long boxes typically take to get to me. I asked for a resolution. At that point, they decided to just ignore me.


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 14, 2014)

Jealous of you Ladies!!! Those boxes look amazing!! - Can't order because they don't ship to Canada  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 14, 2014)

In the email they sent out today with the coupon codes it said 3 days left  to save and secure Dec 23rd delivery. Sounds like a big promise to make eek but hopefully it means all you ladies who haven't gotten their boxes yet will also see them by the 23rd.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## lns02 (Dec 14, 2014)

I also got a shipping notice stating delivery on the 26th and my December box doesn't even have a label yet.  Not a lot of faith that I'll be able to use the boxes for gifts.    /emoticons/[email protected].png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lloronita (Dec 15, 2014)

When Fedex updated this AM, the delivery dates moved up!  Hopefully we'll all get our boxes earlier than we thought.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 15, 2014)

I ordered with the December box promo a few days ago, and my box is scheduled for Christmas Eve; it usually arrives one day early.

That's great, but I wouldn't believe any new promises about arrival dates at this point. I feel like they don't take everyone's location into account when they say that; there are always people who receive their boxes quite late after everyone else. (I'm usually one of them.)


----------



## sldb (Dec 15, 2014)

Wait...you ordered a few days ago and your box has shipped?


----------



## sylarana (Dec 15, 2014)

Yes, I've seen a few comments like that on FB. It's unbelievable!!!

I ordered the day after the box was announced in November (over a month ago). I'm not getting a free December box or $15 off .. and my box still hasn't shipped.

I think they've been hijacked by aliens or they are conducting some psychological experiments to see how far they can push idiots like myself. Never heard of such terrible order fulfillment processes elsewhere.


----------



## jackieee (Dec 15, 2014)

I got my box today, and wow, it has got to be my most favorite PS box ever!! I love everything. I may buy myself more of those candles...I'm on a gold kick right now, and the scent is perfect!!

I almost want to buy another box...I wonder if it would be worth it. I've always wanted the highlighter (there's $50), the nail polish is to die for but I rarely use up a nail polish bottle since I have so many, the candle is amazing ($23), ExfoliKate is one of my favorite products ($22), I am addicted to sugar so of course I love chocolate, you can never have too many blankets...I could gift the clutch (or sell) since I don't need two.

What to do, especially with the $15 off code...


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 15, 2014)

Attention Kate Somerville fans I just got an email with a code for 25% off your entire purchase it expires today, FRIENDS25 .  Happy shopping ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 15, 2014)

jackieee said:


> I got my box today, and wow, it has got to be my most favorite PS box ever!! I love everything. I may buy myself more of those candles...I'm on a gold kick right now, and the scent is perfect!!
> 
> I almost want to buy another box...I wonder if it would be worth it. I've always wanted the highlighter (there's $50), the nail polish is to die for but I rarely use up a nail polish bottle since I have so many, the candle is amazing ($23), ExfoliKate is one of my favorite products ($22), I am addicted to sugar so of course I love chocolate, you can never have too many blankets...I could gift the clutch (or sell) since I don't need two.
> 
> What to do, especially with the $15 off code...


I feel the same way-- I'm so tempted!!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 15, 2014)

sldb said:


> Wait...you ordered a few days ago and your box has shipped?


It did! I was surprised too... but it'll still be a long time before it gets here.


----------



## sldb (Dec 15, 2014)

The reason I was surprised is because I ordered mine in November and it hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 15, 2014)

I got my box today and I absolutely love everything! Definitely the best LE box to date!


----------



## jebest (Dec 15, 2014)

Mine has not shipped yet... patiently waiting, kind of.


----------



## Sadejane (Dec 15, 2014)

I caved and bought this box with the free December box code.  I figured that extra December box will be perfect to break up into gifts, and makes the total value over $400 (vs. using the $15 off code).  Fingers crossed I don't run into any glitches with shipping. . .I still don't have my regular December box (and they haven't even billed me for it yet!).  

I already have the luminizer so I'm sure I'll give that to someone as a gift.  The Kate Somerville does amazing things for my skin, so I'm always happy to have more.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The clutch looks beautiful, but I rarely dress up and go out on the town.  What have you all been using the clutch for?


----------



## popwhat (Dec 16, 2014)

ugh.  My box shipped forever ago 12/5 and STILL isn't here.   I just checked the shipping again and the estimate actually pushed back to 12/20 (previously was saying the 18th)!  what the heck!  my december box shipped after this and came on Saturday.  I'm getting so impatient!


----------



## sandyeggos (Dec 16, 2014)

popwhat said:


> ugh.  My box shipped forever ago 12/5 and STILL isn't here.   I just checked the shipping again and the estimate actually pushed back to 12/20 (previously was saying the 18th)!  what the heck!  my december box shipped after this and came on Saturday.  I'm getting so impatient!


My FedEx account had the LE box show up on the 10th, and it's been almost a week, still shows as 'Label Created' and the delivery date still shows as last Friday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, for anyone that emailed them about getting a December box if you already ordered an LE box have theirs get shipped yet?


----------



## sylarana (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm hoping the clutch will be a good size for my kindle. I just hope I'll get it before we leave for our vacation on the 26th.

Btw .. since they originally stated that the boxes would arrive mid December and for those of us still without boxes shipped, you can tell them that you do not consent with the delay and that you want a refund. There is a law backing that up .. I've relied on that for the mother's day glossybox.


----------



## sylarana (Dec 16, 2014)

About the free December box. I've asked them to honor the code (which is the least they can do in this mess), but they simply ignore me.

What I'm thinking is that since I have a 6month subscription, I'm at the bottom of their importance list. They have me anyways. And, they are now just waiting for the December box to sell out at which point they'll reply to let me know that they are very sorry, but since the box sold out, they cannot honor the code anymore.

That's probably also why they have my For Her box at the bottom of the importance .. after all what does it matter to them if I get it in the time they promised .. they won't be getting more money from me for months anyways .. so they are rather targeting new people, making them happy initially and then the cycle repeats itself.

I just don't get it .. I love their boxes. They used to be responsive and helpful and now?

Oh well .. happy holidays I guess!

(I'm just glad, I'm in CA, so there is still a chance I'll get the box before Xmas .. but for those living farther away from Gilroy??)


----------



## sandyeggos (Dec 16, 2014)

sylarana said:


> I'm hoping the clutch will be a good size for my kindle. I just hope I'll get it before we leave for our vacation on the 26th.
> 
> Btw .. since they originally stated that the boxes would arrive mid December and for those of us still without boxes shipped, you can tell them that you do not consent with the delay and that you want a refund. There is a law backing that up .. I've relied on that for the mother's day glossybox.


That is actually a good point. I think once the 20th hits, it's no longer considered 

mid December. Perhaps, my LE box is delayed because they'll ship it with a December box at the same time?


----------



## DianeER (Dec 16, 2014)

sandyeggos said:


> My FedEx account had the LE box show up on the 10th, and it's been almost a week, still shows as 'Label Created' and the delivery date still shows as last Friday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Also, for anyone that emailed them about getting a December box if you already ordered an LE box have theirs get shipped yet?


I ordered an LE box on 11/20, then emailed them about the JOY code and they told me they would ship a Dec. box as well. I finally had a shipping label created on 12/10, and just yesterday (12/15) it was picked up by FedEx (and will take 9 ridiculous days to get here, when I could drive there to pick it up in a few hours). I do not know whether the shipment to me will include both boxes or only the LE, they were not explicit (and I never got a line-item for an order for the Dec. box). I should know in a couple more weeks.


----------



## sandyeggos (Dec 16, 2014)

DianeER said:


> I ordered an LE box on 11/20, then emailed them about the JOY code and they told me they would ship a Dec. box as well. I finally had a shipping label created on 12/10, and just yesterday (12/15) it was picked up by FedEx (and will take 9 ridiculous days to get here, when I could drive there to pick it up in a few hours). I do not know whether the shipment to me will include both boxes or only the LE, they were not explicit (and I never got a line-item for an order for the Dec. box). I should know in a couple more weeks.


You and I are in the same boat with the box ordering situation. Please let me know what you end up receiving. !


----------



## phanne (Dec 16, 2014)

FYI:

We are scheduled to ship the complimentary December boxes on the 17th. Please feel free to reach back out to us later this week and we'll be able to further assist.


----------



## jackieee (Dec 16, 2014)

sylarana said:


> About the free December box. I've asked them to honor the code (which is the least they can do in this mess), but they simply ignore me.
> 
> What I'm thinking is that since I have a 6month subscription, I'm at the bottom of their importance list. They have me anyways. And, they are now just waiting for the December box to sell out at which point they'll reply to let me know that they are very sorry, but since the box sold out, they cannot honor the code anymore.
> 
> ...


How long ago did you email them? It took them 5 days to reply to mine.


----------



## jackieee (Dec 16, 2014)

phanne said:


> FYI:
> 
> We are scheduled to ship the complimentary December boxes on the 17th. Please feel free to reach back out to us later this week and we'll be able to further assist.


Oh good! I came here specifically to ask if anyone knew when the free boxes were shipping out. So we will probably receive them after Christmas, but you never know! Sometimes my box is here really quickly and other times it takes freaking forever. 

I wonder when they will send out my missing necklace from the December box! Although I suppose I don't even really need it since they're sending me the complimentary box.


----------



## sylarana (Dec 16, 2014)

I think my first email was about a week ago ... Just before i got the shipping notice which still only leads to label created.


----------



## sylarana (Dec 16, 2014)

I sent another email today and got a reply to that one with a few hours. And, a little while later my box was handed over to FedEx. They agreed to send me an extra December box honoring the joy code.

I'm ok with that solution .. it'll be too late for gifts, but I can keep them for birthdays etc. My mom is going to love the scarf and I'm sure I'll find someone else for the necklace. Come to think of it, I've only worn my scarf once .. maybe I can just give that one to my mom?

I'm very glad they finally responded .. just wish it wouldn't take getting close to harassing them to get a reply.

Can't wait to get the box!


----------



## MET (Dec 16, 2014)

sylarana said:


> sylarana, on 16 Dec 2014 - 10:47 PM, said:
> I sent another email today and got a reply to that one with a few hours. And, a little while later my box was handed over to FedEx. They agreed to send me an extra December box honoring the joy code.
> 
> I'm ok with that solution .. it'll be too late for gifts, but I can keep them for birthdays etc. My mom is going to love the scarf and I'm sure I'll find someone else for the necklace. Come to think of it, I've only worn my scarf once .. maybe I can just give that one to my mom?
> ...


I wished this worked for me.  I ordered the Holiday box (after all of the spoilers were released) with the free Dec. box.  The holiday box shipped on the 12th with delivery scheduled for 12/26 but yet no December box.  I've been writing them every other day to no avail.


----------



## sylarana (Dec 16, 2014)

I saw on FB that they are planning to send all the free December boxes out on the 17th (so tomorrow? ).


----------



## Krash (Dec 16, 2014)

Have there been any variations (throw color, clutch color)?


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 17, 2014)

So, I also emailed about my LE box only having a Label Created.  I also had contacted them about the JOY december box and they told me they would send one.

Im guessing that they'll be shipping both boxes together, along with everyone else who ordered when the code actually came out.  So all LE boxes with free December JOY boxes, will go out at the same time, no matter WHEN the LE box was ordered.

I'm okay with that.  The rep I talked to said that they *would* arrive before Christmas though I would not receive a separate tracking code for the December box.  Maybe Express shipping or something?  He was pretty definite on it arriving before Christmas.


----------



## sylarana (Dec 17, 2014)

I just checked my LE box tracking which was handed to FedEx about 3 hours ago and it's shipped via FedEx ground .. not smartpost. Scheduled to arrive tomorrow?? (Gilroy is just an hour away, but usually the boxes take a 3-4 day trip via Sacramento.)


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 17, 2014)

Just got tracking for my LE!!

Scheduled to arrive Thursday! Yesss!!


----------



## Weebs (Dec 17, 2014)

I finally got my LE box today and I love it.  Still no shipping for my Dec box though....


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 17, 2014)

I got my box!  The clutch was bigger than I thought, I love it!  I love how all of the items are in the same color palette.  It makes me want to snuggle in the blanket with my painted nails, smelling the candle and eating the chocolates while I play with the makeup....okay, fine, I do that with every box I get anyway.


----------



## jebest (Dec 17, 2014)

My LE box label was created Monday morning, still has not shipped. My free December box with it had a label created this am and it has shipped as of now.. so wth? Why is my le just sitting around? Oy


----------



## MET (Dec 17, 2014)

They still haven't shipped the free December box and my LE "shipped" on the 12th due to arrive after Christmas.  If I don't hear from Customer Service by Friday, I'll file a dispute with the credit card company - probably for the $20 Black Friday box.  I was really hoping that they would turn around their service ,,,,


----------



## sylarana (Dec 17, 2014)

Well, I got my LE box today .. which shipped yesterday evening!!!

I'm guessing that they are sending out all remaining LE &amp; December boxes via FedEx ground instead of smartpost. Not sure if that works for the Midwest?

So, I really can't complain anymore as it's still mid month and they are honoring the joy code. Plus, this LE box is truly lovely. My candle came scratched on the outside, but I don't want to bother with further complaints. I'll just turn it so I can't see the scratch. Smells wonderful. And I love the throw and clutch (it's a little long, but otherwise a perfect fit for my beloved paperwhite.

I think if they want to avoid future upset, they have to send out boxes in large batches and for certain fulfill orders based on when they received them. It seems very random how they are handing everything.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 17, 2014)

I just realized that I just painted my nails with the new polish while curled up in my new throw while next me my new heavely scented candle burns. I freakin  This box... Now I just have to add those chocolate caramels to this picture.. LMAO!!! Bravo Popsugat!!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 17, 2014)

I emailed today inquiring about the "joy" boxes that they are honoring after the fact. And shortly after they emailed back, and said it won't show up on my sub page at all, and I will definitely have it by the 23rd. They are shipping them all from their warehouse. I faith it will happen.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 17, 2014)

I tried the nail polish and it is so gorgeous! I didn't think I'd care for it by the reveal photos, but it truly is beautiful.


----------



## Sadejane (Dec 17, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> I tried the nail polish and it is so gorgeous! I didn't think I'd care for it by the reveal photos, but it truly is beautiful.


That nail polish (even though it was one of the lowest value items in the box) actually swayed me into buying the box.  It looks absolutely beautiful!  

I just hope I get a box.  My order went through on Monday but I've had no updates, plus I'm still waiting for my monthly December box.   

Does anyone know if the clutch is big enough to hold an iPad?  Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sylarana (Dec 17, 2014)

I don't have an iPad, but a 10" tablet wouldn't fit. I think I could get the kindle fire in as well .. So maybe an iPad mini. It's 8"5 by 5"5 I think.


----------



## DianeER (Dec 18, 2014)

sylarana said:


> I don't have an iPad, but a 10" tablet wouldn't fit. I think I could get the kindle fire in as well .. So maybe an iPad mini. It's 8"5 by 5"5 I think.


I slid my Kindle Paperwhite into the clutch easily. Not much else would fit in addition, but the Kindle fit just fine.


----------



## DianeER (Dec 18, 2014)

sylarana said:


> Well, I got my LE box today .. which shipped yesterday evening!!!
> 
> I'm guessing that they are sending out all remaining LE &amp; December boxes via FedEx ground instead of smartpost.


My LE box arrived FedEx ground today as well, shipped Monday night. Thank goodness they didn't ship these smartpost!


----------



## MET (Dec 18, 2014)

It's a Christmas miracle --  I actually received  a response from PS Customer Service  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   And the December box shipped out at 2:30 am today.   Kidding aside, I'm really glad that at least one of my many emails received a response.


----------



## lns02 (Dec 18, 2014)

MET said:


> It's a Christmas miracle --  I actually received  a response from PS Customer Service  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   And the December box shipped out at 2:30 am today.   Kidding aside, I'm really glad that at least one of my many emails received a response.


Good for you!  I'm 3 emails deep without response.


----------



## normajean2008 (Dec 18, 2014)

Ugh, why couldn't the fall LE box be this good?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

I was ignoring this box, based on the fall box quality, and just saw the photos of all the goods.  I'm now 85$ poorer, lol.  This box looks so good!  

At least the discount code was still working, and they have posted delivery by christmas eve if ordered by 20th.. I took screen shots of it just in case.


----------



## popwhat (Dec 18, 2014)

whooo hoo.  got it!  (only 16 days in transit!).  the throw and the candle are much more substantial than I thought they'd be based on pictures!  I'm pretty happy!  I would be happier having paid $85 dollars but you live you learn!


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Dec 19, 2014)

Ugh! My box left CA on 12/11 and as of 12/19 it has only made it to Iowa!! I know that is FedEx's problem, but PS decided to ship mine Smart Post. Fingers crossed it will get here before Christmas! I just want this box! I'm so excited for the nail polish! That sealed the deal for me too! Hope everyone enjoys their box!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 19, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Ugh, why couldn't the fall LE box be this good?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I was ignoring this box, based on the fall box quality, and just saw the photos of all the goods.  I'm now 85$ poorer, lol.  This box looks so good!
> 
> At least the discount code was still working, and they have posted delivery by christmas eve if ordered by 20th.. I took screen shots of it just in case.


Which discount code did you use?


----------



## normajean2008 (Dec 19, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Which discount code did you use?


Special15

It says good through the 16th, or while supplies last.  I used it yesterday and it went through still, so they still had boxes.  They claim if you order by the 20th at a certain time then it'll arrive by Christmas Eve.  The code gets you 15$ off.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 19, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Special15
> 
> It says good through the 16th, or while supplies last.  I used it yesterday and it went through still, so they still had boxes.  They claim if you order by the 20th at a certain time then it'll arrive by Christmas Eve.  The code gets you 15$ off.


Thanks, dang it I ordered the mens box for full price on Tuesday! ugh!

I seriously doubt they'll give me $15 back.


----------



## Sadejane (Dec 19, 2014)

FINALLY!  I got tracking yesterday for my monthly box (December) and this afternoon got tracking for the LE + JOY December box.   I don't know what's going on with them these days, but they still haven't responded to my inquiry about my December box.  Whatever. . I'm fine with it now that I see tracking and perhaps they figured that resolved the issue (which it did. . but still, a response would have been nice).  

I think everyone will start waiting for full box spoilers and/or discounts before they buy these boxes.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 19, 2014)

Both the holiday box and JOY December box arrived today, much to my surprise. 

I ate the chocolate and had a peek at the luminizer, but I'll wait til the 24th to open the rest. Based on spoilers, I expect to enjoy it all. I thought I might swap the luminizer, which is why I looked at it early. But I ended up liking it, and I love retractable brushes. 

I agree about waiting for spoilers... after the resort box, I decided not to trust PS anymore on the SE boxes. This one restores my faith a little, but I'm still going to wait for full spoilers on future boxes.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Dec 19, 2014)

Now I am really mad! My delivery date switched from 12/24 to 12/26! My box is 2 hours away from me! I could drive there and back about 50 times!

Darn FedEx...I just want to paint my nails


----------



## northwest22 (Dec 19, 2014)

Do you all know if there is a way to get both $15 off and a free December box with the men's LE purchase? That would make it worth while to me.


----------



## pbpink (Dec 19, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> Do you all know if there is a way to get both $15 off and a free December box with the men's LE purchase? That would make it worth while to me.


wait until after christmas, who know perhaps a $15 off codes that includes Jan + Feb boxes!

all kidding aside, i think you need to pick one or the other and given that $15 off is a sure thing that is what i would go for if you choose to buy


----------



## normajean2008 (Dec 20, 2014)

What scent is the candle in this box?  It is Illume brand right?


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 20, 2014)

Just opened my throw this morning and wow...the stench! This thing smells like a high school boys locker room. It didn't have any kind of tag with cleaning instructions...can I throw it in the washing machine? I threw away the card that came in the box that would have had the brand on it and I can't remember what it was.

I wanted to snuggle on the couch with a cup of tea, but ewww this is too nasty smelling.


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 20, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> What scent is the candle in this box?  It is Illume brand right?


Yes it is the Illume brand.  Here is the description of the scent cedar wood and golden amber infused with mandarin, vetiver, vanilla and tobacco.  Personally I love the scent its kind of a deeper cologne scent.  And the candle itself is beautiful.


----------



## DianeER (Dec 20, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> Just opened my throw this morning and wow...the stench! This thing smells like a high school boys locker room. It didn't have any kind of tag with cleaning instructions...can I throw it in the washing machine? I threw away the card that came in the box that would have had the brand on it and I can't remember what it was.
> 
> I wanted to snuggle on the couch with a cup of tea, but ewww this is too nasty smelling.


Sorry to hear that.... mine doesn't smell at all (well, it might have a little scent from the candle but that's all). The info card says it's Turkish-T brand, but doesn't mention the fabric content. The Turkish-T website says these throws are all cotton. Here's their care instructions:



> *Washing Instructions*The Turkish-T is machine washable on cold water and can be dried on low heat. Please expect a small amount of shrinkage as the product is hand-loomed. It is best to allow the Turkish-T to air dry or use low heat.


----------



## sylarana (Dec 20, 2014)

Mine has a little tag attached. Says 100% cotton and washable at 40 .. So machine wash warm. No dryer though.

Mine has a very faint smell to it. Not a bad one to me.


----------



## aweheck (Dec 21, 2014)

I love this Box, every single item..... The curation is all that I hoped and love how it goes perfectly with the December box. FEDEX in my area has been hard at work this Holiday weekend and delivered my Box to me yesterday (Saturday) and delivered one of my gifting one's TODAY! On Sunday! Both were early! I still have a December box and 1 more Holiday box yet to come.

I wasn't going to order anymore of these LE boxes after my experience with the resort box last spring, but was tempted with with the various codes popsugar released. So glad I did! The Throw is perfect! Soft, thicker than I expected and so thankful it is cotton! I hate poly blankets, bedding of any kind, they just don't give the breathable illite/warmth factor of cotton. The wildflower caramels are such a yummy treat, the candle is soy based and the scent is wonderful! It's huge! Gorgeous in the metallic tin that will be perfect to hold Jewelery or cotton balls after the candle is used up I love it! The nail polish...... Perfect! I'm using it tonight! The Clutch I really like... Not certain exactly what I will use it for, but it's a very nice quality item. The luminizer and brush I'm excited to experiment with tomorrow. The Kate S. Exfoliating treatment I also will have to try tomorrow. Very pleased and my Daughters I know will adore their gift boxes!


----------



## sandyeggos (Dec 22, 2014)

If anyone is having issues contacting them via email, my FedEx tracking label had a phone number attached to it, did anyone else also have one?


----------



## MyHawaiiLife (Dec 22, 2014)

Aloha!  I'm new to the forum (well, I've been lurking for about three weeks h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )!  I was wondering how many other people are waiting on both the December box AND the For Her box?  I received the shipping notices quite some time ago, however, I've yet to receive either box and both notices haven't been updated since they were shipped.  I didn't get my fist two boxes (when I first subscribed) until the following months (Oct. I received in Nov and Nov I received Dec. 9th), so I'm super nervous about either of these actually arriving by Christmas.  I've emailed them several times with no response, which is really driving me nuts.  I'm on the verge of cancelling until they get their shipping act together, which is so sad because I really do love their boxes.  I know that Hawaii is often last to receive a lot of the subs, but it's just so frustrating....I would honestly be willing to pay a little extra in shipping costs to get my box at the same time people in the mainland do! 

Sorry for the venting...I promise not to be a Debbie Downer all the time!

Mahalo and Mele Kalikimaka (Merry Christmas!) :santa: everyone!


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 22, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> Do you all know if there is a way to get both $15 off and a free December box with the men's LE purchase? That would make it worth while to me.


Since they both required codes, probably not.  (JOY for the december box and special15 for the $15 off).

But you could wait til after Christmas and see what they do, too.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 22, 2014)

Also, I never received my free december box that they promised me.  No response to emails, either.


----------



## normajean2008 (Dec 22, 2014)

Man, I was getting worried for a minute.  My box still hadn't shipped or label created as of this late morning, and it is only two more days to get it before Christmas!  Checked again just now and a label was created this afternoon, being sent over night shipping.  Of course it hasn't been handed over to FedEx yet, so it'll probably be Wednesday I'm guessing.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 23, 2014)

Wow!  Popsugar got back to me within hours!  That's a first!

The GWP December box was sent and will be here today!  Yay!

And it arrived ten minutes after I posted this!  Sent overnight shipping! 

AND it had TWO Smashbox lippies on accident  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Score!  A friend of mine just got lucky!


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Dec 23, 2014)

I love this box!

Good job PopSugar, you now have me sucked back into the special edition boxes!!


----------



## northwest22 (Dec 23, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Wow! Popsugar got back to me within hours! That's a first!
> 
> The GWP December box was sent and will be here today! Yay!
> 
> ...


Mine got here with no lippy. I wonder if you got mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 23, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> Mine got here with no lippy. I wonder if you got mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yikes!  Maybe I did!  The box was very tossed together like someone was in a major hurry.


----------



## Babs (Dec 24, 2014)

The throw is so dirty, I found a bunch of little black specks and lint balls. I ended up throwing it in the washer warm and highly recommend doing this because the water was grey!. I assume its the dye. I suggest using the gentle cycle because the ends are all screwed up now and I dried on the lowest setting. Now the throw is much softer than before and I don't feel like I might get infested by ticks (kidding I'm hoping its just dirt).

My lint screen in the dryer was covered in white fluffies afterward.


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Dec 25, 2014)

Babs said:


> The throw is so dirty, I found a bunch of little black specks and lint balls. I ended up throwing it in the washer warm and highly recommend doing this because the water was grey!. I assume its the dye. I suggest using the gentle cycle because the ends are all screwed up now and I dried on the lowest setting. Now the throw is much softer than before and I don't feel like I might get infested by ticks (kidding I'm hoping its just dirt).
> 
> My lint screen in the dryer was covered in white fluffies afterward.


I washed mine too on delicate and that worked well. Mine also smelled when I received it (as some of others have noted here) so when I washed it, I tossed in those wonderful smelling Downy Unstoppables... or any brand of laundry scent booster will work. It now smells heavenly. I also air dried it.


----------



## pbpink (Dec 26, 2014)

$30 OFF a LE for HER box OR a 3 month sub

NEWYEAR for $30 off Special Edition Must Have Holiday For Her and 3-Month Must Have Monthly Subscription ("Code")  valid 8:00am Friday, December 26 through 11:59pm PT Wednesday, Dec. 31, 2014 or while supplies last. Code may not be applied to previous Must Have Box purchases. Promotion valid on new subscriptions only. Any duplicate boxes purchased with this promotion will not be refunded and cannot be returned for credit. Code may not be used with any other promotional codes, discounts, coupons, or offers, and must be redeemed by the date published herein. POPSUGAR is not responsible if any Code is lost, stolen, destroyed, or used without permission. Code programs may be terminated or modified by POPSUGAR at any time in its sole discretion. Code open to U.S. residents only. Void where prohibited


----------



## MET (Dec 26, 2014)

That's a really good deal - I've purchased 2 so far and love the candle.  To buy another one or not - decisions, decisions...


----------



## jackieee (Dec 26, 2014)

Damn, I might take them up on the $30 off deal...or I can just buy like 3 of those candles.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 26, 2014)

It looks like the code will work on the for him box too, which is REALLY tempting.


----------



## MET (Dec 26, 2014)

Looks like the Holiday for Her box finally sold out with the NewYear code.


----------



## northwest22 (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm really glad I waffled on the purchase and missed out. I don't have $70 to spend on another box, but I can't say no to a good deal.


----------



## MyHawaiiLife (Dec 27, 2014)

I STILL haven't received either of my boxes...I emailed them and got the "We're so sorry", but I'm just about over it.  I think that after January, unless they pull off a major I'm sorry gesture, I'm out for a while.  I can't believe I actually thought the For Her would be here to give as a gift.  I honestly thought that after the last two months of being late that they would get it right.  Uuugghh!  I am so frustrated with PSMH right now.  Plus, their customer service leaves much to be desired, which is wearing on me, too.   :angry:    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :wacko:


----------



## lauren2828 (Dec 27, 2014)

For those of you who loved the candle, Illume has them on sale for $11.75 (half price)! Promo code NEW15 will also get you 15% off if you are a new customer. Shipping is pricy for one candle, but if you order more than one the cost of shipping doesn't go up too much (it came out to be around $15/candle for 4) and shipping is free if you spend $100. I think these candles will make great gifts and I love the smell of the one in the holiday box!


----------



## aweheck (Dec 30, 2014)

Don't know if it's already been mentioned..... But if you bought the , (I think it was the "JOY" Code) Holiday box and used a code to recieve a December box free and didn't check "this is a Gift" box for your December PSMH box, then you signed up for a reoccurring monthly subscription. So if you don't want to be charged for January's box, you may want to sign into your account and check before January 1st.


----------



## MET (Dec 30, 2014)

lauren2828 said:


> For those of you who loved the candle, Illume has them on sale for $11.75 (half price)! Promo code NEW15 will also get you 15% off if you are a new customer. Shipping is pricy for one candle, but if you order more than one the cost of shipping doesn't go up too much (it came out to be around $15/candle for 4) and shipping is free if you spend $100. I think these candles will make great gifts and I love the smell of the one in the holiday box!


Ugh -  I placed 2 orders for the candles on 12/26/14 and just received a phone call that they were out of stock but the website was not updated ! Had I known the candle was out of stock I would have kept my extra one which I just gave away yesterday knowing I had more on the way!  I hope other people have better luck.


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 30, 2014)

This box is sooo nice!!!!


----------



## kristab94 (Jan 2, 2015)

I was on vacation, but with the sale, didn't they take away all incentive to buy limited edition boxes right away?  I can get spoilers to see if I even like the box AND $30 off?  I'll be waiting from now on!


----------



## Teach22 (Jan 2, 2015)

I burned the candle for the first time last night and ahhh it was so lovely.  this was such a great box!


----------



## valentinenicole (Jan 5, 2015)

I also love love loved this box!! I used to promo code to get the December box with it for free. I'm using the throw now. Can't wait to light the candle


----------



## lns02 (Jan 7, 2015)

I purchased a second special edition box on the 22nd as a birthday gift for my sister.  I still have no tracking for it.  Has anyone ordered a later box and received any kind of notification?

Thanks!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 7, 2015)

lns02 said:


> I purchased a second special edition box on the 22nd as a birthday gift for my sister.  I still have no tracking for it.  Has anyone ordered a later box and received any kind of notification?
> 
> Thanks!


I purchased mine on 12/26 and have nothing either. I was kinda wondering about it?


----------



## lns02 (Jan 7, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I purchased mine on 12/26 and have nothing either. I was kinda wondering about it?


I emailed them two days ago to ask about it, but I haven't received a response.  I thought they might get back to me cause the holiday rush is over, but nope.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 14, 2015)

anyone else getting email spammed by Loeffler Randall now?


----------

